# Uber Riders refusing to give their name.



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

It's happened to me several times now. I ask them their name, and they tell me no, I have to give them their name. I try to tell them that's not how it works, and they try to tell me those are the rules. And then they talk about some woman in the news who was killed by her Uber driver. So tonight it happened again. I said I couldn't give her a ride unless she confirmed her name. She said no, according to the rules I have to give her her name. So I told her I couldn't give her a ride. She said she wasn't getting into the car and asked me to cancel. So I called Uber just to verify and make sure I'm doing this right, and I am. Uber seems to be unaware of this new problem. So I looked up this recent murder and here's what it said:

*Killing of South Carolina student who mistook car for Uber prompts rideshare-safety campaign*
"We want every college student in America to take a pledge that says they will never get into a rideshare without first asking the driver, 'What's my name?'" the university president said.

Since when does a university president get to re-write Ubers rules? Riders have four ways to verify their driver. They have our name, picture, car, and license plate number. All we have is their name, and I'm not giving it up. I was already scammed that way. So if they won't give me their name then I will wait out the timer and cancel it at the riders request and get my cancellation fee. Has anyone else run into this yet?


----------



## dens (Apr 25, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> Riders have four ways to verify their driver. They have our name, picture, car, and license plate number. All we have is their name, and I'm not giving it up. I was already scammed that way.


Are you sure we have their name? Many riders use nicknames or who know what...


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

ZenUber said:


> It's happened to me several times now. I ask them their name, and they tell me no, I have to give them their name. I try to tell them that's not how it works, and they try to tell me those are the rules. And then they talk about some woman in the news who was killed by her Uber driver. So tonight it happened again. I said I couldn't give her a ride unless she confirmed her name. She said no, according to the rules I have to give her her name. So I told her I couldn't give her a ride. She said she wasn't getting into the car and asked me to cancel. So I called Uber just to verify and make sure I'm doing this right, and I am. Uber seems to be unaware of this new problem. So I looked up this recent murder and here's what it said:
> 
> *Killing of South Carolina student who mistook car for Uber prompts rideshare-safety campaign*
> "We want every college student in America to take a pledge that says they will never get into a rideshare without first asking the driver, 'What's my name?'" the university president said.
> ...


Tell the next idiot with this attitude that they can verify your identity thru your pic and your plate. You have nothing but their name to identify them, and if they refuse to give it you refuse to give an unidentified passenger a ride.

People need to use their heads for more than a hat rack.


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

Yes...just the other night. There is a lot of discussion about that murder and people care giving that same bad advice. I tried to explain to my rider that drivers need protection too. I think the best thing to do is immediately introduce yourself by name so they know they have the driver the app tells them to expect, and then say something along the lines of I need to verify the name for this ride...keeping in mind that the person who booked it isn't necessarily the rider.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Zenuber is correct. While I feel sorry for this woman, the passenger is, in effect, holding all the cards when I see some BS name like GZIM and no picture. At 0400, I am just as worried that I might be picking up a psycho killer. Not like THAT has ever happened around Tempe, Arizona. I'm about tired of the bs where I don't get a passenger picture. Since Uber or Lyft are the providers, it's incumbent on them to vet the customer, not me.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

You can tell the name and let her give you the destination... that is what I do


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> Zenuber is correct. While I feel sorry for this woman, the passenger is, in effect, holding all the cards when I see some BS name like GZIM and no picture. At 0400, I am just as worried that I might be picking up a psycho killer. Not like THAT has ever happened around Tempe, Arizona. I'm about tired of the bs where I don't get a passenger picture. Since Uber or Lyft are the providers, it's incumbent on them to vet the customer, not me.
> [/QUOTE





welikecamping said:


> Zenuber is correct. While I feel sorry for this woman, the passenger is, in effect, holding all the cards when I see some BS name like GZIM and no picture. At 0400, I am just as worried that I might be picking up a psycho killer. Not like THAT has ever happened around Tempe, Arizona. I'm about tired of the bs where I don't get a passenger picture. Since Uber or Lyft are the providers, it's incumbent on them to vet the customer, not me.


But again, that won't help when the Booker is not the rider, which seems to happen a lot.

And by the way...what ARE the stats on this? Is it more dangerous to be a rider or a driver?


----------



## dens (Apr 25, 2018)

Army Challenge and Password would work.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ZenUber said:


> It's happened to me several times now. I ask them their name, and they tell me no, I have to give them their name. I try to tell them that's not how it works, and they try to tell me those are the rules. And then they talk about some woman in the news who was killed by her Uber driver. So tonight it happened again. I said I couldn't give her a ride unless she confirmed her name. She said no, according to the rules I have to give her her name. So I told her I couldn't give her a ride. She said she wasn't getting into the car and asked me to cancel. So I called Uber just to verify and make sure I'm doing this right, and I am. Uber seems to be unaware of this new problem. So I looked up this recent murder and here's what it said:
> 
> *Killing of South Carolina student who mistook car for Uber prompts rideshare-safety campaign*
> "We want every college student in America to take a pledge that says they will never get into a rideshare without first asking the driver, 'What's my name?'" the university president said.
> ...


People will be stealing rides everywhere !


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

You give the pax your name. Then you request the pax name and if it’s not a match you can cancel prior to allowing pax entry into your car if you don’t like their attitude.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

I never ask their name, I just great them using their name, like "Good morning Jane, ready to go?". Or "Hi Jane, I am John, nice to meet you, where are we going tonight?" Why would I care if they lie about their name? I start the ride, I complete the ride, my job is done.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Why would you want them to give you their name? Ask them to give you your name.


----------



## cangold (Mar 18, 2018)

Yes, ask them to give me MY name.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Taksomotor said:


> I never ask their name, I just great them using their name, like "Good morning Jane, ready to go?". Or "Hi Jane, I am John, nice to meet you, where are we going tonight?" Why would I care if they lie about their name? I start the ride, I complete the ride, my job is done.


The problem is people try to claim that they are the rider when they are not. Then they take the ride, and the actual rider doesn't get their ride. They complain to Uber and your payment gets reduced to 0 for that ride because you picked up someone who wasn't the actual rider.


----------



## PioneerXi (Apr 20, 2018)

I always ask what is the name of the account holder.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

The rider could give the drivers name, and the driver could give the riders name - or - rider and driver could each give their own name. Either way would work, but the first option is the standard accepted procedure, and trying to swap it would only create confusion at this point. I have a lot of people who get in the car saying my name, they are not supposed to. The system works if only people would use it as intended. I offered my name to my last rider, but she would not offer hers. She simply doesn't understand that we need verification too. And she wouldn't let me get two words out of my mouth to try to explain. And it's not the first time I've hit that brick wall with a female pax.

But there are articles out there calling for the driver to give both names, saying:
When you approach the car, before getting in, ask the driver both what his or her name is and what your name is to be sure you're with the correct driver.
This is insane.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

PioneerXi said:


> I always ask what is the name of the account holder.


Ditto.

They have my name, my picture, my license plate number. I have their account name. Period. If they can't confirm the account name then they aren't getting in my vehicle.


----------



## SJCorolla (Jul 12, 2017)

> I ask them their name, and they tell me no, I have to give them their name.


Are people seriously this stupid?
"What's the password?"
"No, _you_ gotta give _me_ the password."

Lol. The only piece of info that only the driver and the rider who booked the request would both know that is not readily obvious at the pickup is either that rider's name or the driver's name. This isn't rocket science.


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

Unless a rider is considering doing something nefarious to a driver....which is what we are worried about...why would a rider want to get in someone else's ride and not end up where they want to go?


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

I want them to feel comfortable, so i introduce myself by my first name, is there a "susan" here? 

Provided there is no red flag feelings, i swipe and tell them where we are headed, that were following the route on the map, unless they have a better route. 

What is the protocol for me or any taxi driver to know that my passenger isnt dangerous?


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> The problem is people try to claim that they are the rider when they are not. Then they take the ride, and the actual rider doesn't get their ride. They complain to Uber and your payment gets reduced to 0 for that ride because you picked up someone who wasn't the actual rider.


Well very low chance someone stealing an uber is going to the same place as the actual pax who summoned the ride. The fakie will try to change the destination and you insist the pssanger changes the destination from their app. Most will comply, any who balk that's a red flag. Unfortunately they are in the car already, so you are in a dangerous situation. Really lose-lose in cases like this


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Zaarc said:


> Unless a rider is considering doing something nefarious to a driver....which is what we are worried about...why would a rider want to get in someone else's ride and not end up where they want to go?


Because they can get in and say, I don't want to go there anymore, I want to go to a new destination. And some drivers (newbies) will take them there without it being entered in the app.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> Because they can get in and say, I don't want to go there anymore, I want to go to a new destination. And some drivers (newbies) will take them there without it being entered in the app.


That's not safe. I knew super early not to just drive. I will BS them until they change it. I confirm the location and have them change it in their app. If they can't or won't, and feel safe driving, I always contact support to tell my side first.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

CTK said:


> Tell the next idiot with this attitude that they can verify your identity thru your pic and your plate. You have nothing but their name to identify them, and if they refuse to give it you refuse to give an unidentified passenger a ride.
> 
> People need to use their heads for more than a hat rack.


^^this....I have had this happen once. My point to them was the same...if they cant verify a license plate, car make, and my picture then they can take another uber or a taxi. All we get is a name and its the only thing we have to identify the true rider.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Just call the rider while she is looking at you ? And she answers it , 2 feet away from you... Get Smart tv show moment


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Hey, I'm Stevie the magic unicorn and you are?

I'm not telling you my name, you have my name.

"If you are the person I'm looking for I will show you my app before you get in but how am I supposed to know I have the right person without a name?

But Never ask "are you Bob, ask what their name is"

It's how taxis have dealt with identifying the right person,

And people lie all the time trying to steal someone's cab.

All the time.. and STILL PAY for the ride.

With Uber/lyft it's a double scam. Not wait for the ride AND not pay for it.

As for how you know your not getting a psychopath?

Carry a gun and smell like stale cigs and BO and not be an attractive woman. Also bulk up that reduces your odds of being attacked as well.

I go for the PTSD war veteran chic.

I could be cruising hotels/restaurants for a flag down and they will still pretend to be the person who called. It's kinda funny..


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Not sure how the accountability works, when I see Uber gift cards in supermarkets and 7-11. does Uber require the passenger using the gift card to have an active account, and how do they verify the persons identity when they make the request? However You should know who you're picking up it is in the TOS as the OP said.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Had a pick up with a gal’s name. I roll up to 3 dudes and a chick. I give my usual, “ hi I’m kc what’s your name?” She says, “I don’t give my name for safety reasons, I’m a woman.” SHES WITH 3 GUYS!

I think this trend of refusing to give their name is a lame power trip. A misguided response to ‘metoo’. I’m not playing ball. You have my name, my photo and lics plate number. You will confirm your name or you won’t get in!


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> Because they can get in and say, I don't want to go there anymore, I want to go to a new destination. And some drivers (newbies) will take them there without it being entered in the app.


Eek. I know I have displayed my newbieness many times on here already, but even I wouldn't do that.


kc ub'ing! said:


> Had a pick up with a gal's name. I roll up to 3 dudes and a chick. I give my usual, " hi I'm kc what's your name?" She says, "I don't give my name for safety reasons, I'm a woman." SHES WITH 3 GUYS!
> 
> I think this trend of refusing to give their name is a lame power trip. A misguided response to 'metoo'. I'm not playing ball. You have my name, my photo and lics plate number. You will confirm your name or you won't get in!


It is from the bad advice they are getting in articles about incidents. Like this https://www.today.com/money/fake-ub...-here-s-how-avoid-t126919?cid=sm_npd_td_fb_ma
My response was:

As an actual uber driver I can say that this situation should be pretty easy to avoid. Follow of the tips in this article especially the part about identifying the vehicle you are entering. The rider always has the license number of the car they have ordered. They should be sure to check that.

However, I disagree with the point about never giving the driver your name. That is the only way the driver has to make sure that he is receiving the correct rider. He has to ask you your name first and make sure that it matches with what he is being told on his app by uber. If the driver says to the rider are you Joe? Then the rider if he is not the correct rider could just say yes and get in the car if he desires to do something nefarious to the driver. Overall I think drivers are in more danger than Riders.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Z129 said:


> Ditto.
> 
> They have my name, my picture, my license plate number. I have their account name. Period. If they can't confirm the account name then they aren't getting in my vehicle.


Good advice. I see I need to tighten up my procedure.


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

That university guy and campaign is very bad advice, for all the reasons mentioned.

In my opinion, u/l needs to do some vetting of riders, at least require a picture. And I'd like to see the practice of proxy rides eliminated, i.e. someone in the party has to be the account holder who requested the ride. Otherwise a picture is of no use.

U/l also needs to get out in front of this with an aggressive campaign to educate riders on the right way to identify their drivers.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Had a pick up with a gal's name. I roll up to 3 dudes and a chick. I give my usual, " hi I'm kc what's your name?" She says, "I don't give my name for safety reasons, I'm a woman." SHES WITH 3 GUYS!
> 
> I think this trend of refusing to give their name is a lame power trip. A misguided response to 'metoo'. I'm not playing ball. You have my name, my photo and lics plate number. You will confirm your name or you won't get in!


I think it starts out as a brief moment of fear, and then turns into a power trip. They come to my car with a chip on their shoulder, an axe to grind, and have seemingly rehearsed their plan of attack. They say " Im not getting in if you don't say my name" (as though I would even let them in) and then demand that I cancel the ride. I'm not canceling the ride from a stranger in the street. If nobody identifies as my customer, then I cancel. Several of the women I've had this argument with refuse to even let me speak. In this last case I canceled with the "rider requested cancel" option, just to see if I would get the cancellation fee, and I did. Although looking back on it I think I should've selected rider didn't show, because she simply didn't identify her self so I don't know if she was the rider. Do we need a new option of rider refused to identify?


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> The problem is people try to claim that they are the rider when they are not. Then they take the ride, and the actual rider doesn't get their ride. They complain to Uber and your payment gets reduced to 0 for that ride because you picked up someone who wasn't the actual rider.


That doesn't make sense. Why would they want a different person's ride, it is to a different destination?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I ran into this problem last night, couple in their mid 40's ordered a ride from a restaurant. I pull up and roll down the window. A minute or two later they walk up to my car. Hi I'm XXXXX from Uber, your name is? And he refused to tell me his name. Said I have to tell him his name. We went back and forth on it for a little as I was waiting for the 5 minute cancel timer.

Finally I said look if you want a ride here is how it works, both drivers and riders need a verification process. Your verification is I gave you my name and you can verify my tag number. My verification is you confirming your name and than your destination. This protects you from the wrong driver and us from the wrong passenger. We both have a 2 part verification.

He complies and gives me his name and destination. On the ride to the hotel he asked me why a driver needs to confirm passenger the way I said. I said simple if I said are you John you could say yes. Then you could get in my car and say oh I need to go to this place instead, my phone is dead can you change the destination. Now John just paid for a scammers ride and most likely will contact Uber to get refunded and I just gave a scammer a free ride because I won't get paid.

He was pretty clueless until I explained it in detail. He did leave a $5 tip on a 2 mile ride and thanked me for the explanation.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Taksomotor said:


> That doesn't make sense. Why would they want a different person's ride, it is to a different destination?


Lots of reasons. It has happened to me multiple times. I've on multiple occasions had to lock my doors and tell people they couldn't get in because they couldn't confirm the name on the account or they gave the wrong name, and after I told them the name of the real person they claimed it was them but the lies were obvious, and I picked up the correct passenger not long after.

Some reasons:
To avoid surge. Because they are homeless and basically just want to relocate anywhere. Because once you are already 5 miles down the road they'll ask you to take a stop at a place they would like to be at (like a convenience store or fast food place) or request a change in the address while accusing you of going the wrong way. Sure you could say they have to change it in THEIR app. But by then you will already be miles down the road. Or maybe, they don't really want a ride at all, they just hope the address you will take them is somewhat secluded so they can rob, rape, and murder you.

And if they are legit passengers that aren't very tech savvy like half of mine, they'll be very frustrated trying to change the address in the app.

I usually confirm rider name before picking up. I personally don't know why the passengers can't be satisfied with identifying us based on us giving them our name and them seeing our license plates.

The only two pieces of information we have on the passenger are their name and their destination. And you CAN'T see the destination until you swipe to start the trip. So if some wrong passenger claims to be the person whose name you give, and they have the wrong destination and want to change it but refuse to do it in their app when you ask them to, now when the legit person who wanted the ride doesn't show up you don't get the cancel fee because you started the trip. WORSE, you're going to get a 1 star rating by the real passenger who will now rate you on the trip because you didn't wait 35 minutes for them to stumble drunkenly out of the pub restroom. And even if your pax does show up, if he's a total paxhole you don't want riding with you, you're still going to now be in the boat of getting a bad rating or transporting the paxhole (and probably still getting a bad rating).

Also, starting the trip early to confirm destination also means that you LOSE money because in my market the wait time after 2 minutes is higher before starting the trip than the time rate of pay in the app. I get 18.75 cents a minute if I haven't started the trip yet, versus only 15 cents a minute if I did start the trip.

I don't see why it is such an inconvenience for the passenger to use another means to identify us that doesn't result in us losing money should they not be the person we are looking for.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

I guess I am dumb in some way, I still don't get it. None of it makes sense to me


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> I ran into this problem last night, couple in their mid 40's ordered a ride from a restaurant. I pull up and roll down the window. A minute or two later they walk up to my car. Hi I'm XXXXX from Uber, your name is? And he refused to tell me his name. Said I have to tell him his name. We went back and forth on it for a little as I was waiting for the 5 minute cancel timer.
> 
> Finally I said look if you want a ride here is how it works, both drivers and riders need a verification process. Your verification is I gave you my name and you can verify my tag number. My verification is you confirming your name and than your destination. This protects you from the wrong driver and us from the wrong passenger. We both have a 2 part verification.
> 
> ...


You're lucky you had a guy who is willing to listen. A lot of these women like to play the part of the vulnerable frail woman who can't take the risk of deviating from their established plan. All reason goes out the window. Then it becomes a contest of who is trying to deceive who? It's completely ridiculous. I'm at the point now where I'm going to confirm them with my doors locked and the windows opened a few inches. Up till now I've been letting them in the car first and then confirming. But at that point I've got a problem person in the car. It's a shame it has come to this, because it means you're automatically starting off on the wrong foot with everybody. And most people are perfectly reasonable.



Taksomotor said:


> I guess I am dumb in some way, I still don't get it. None of it makes sense to me :smiles:


You may have been lucky so far in not confirming their name. Many of us have had our fares reduced to zero because the account holder says we took the wrong person. It's a well-known scam. Or maybe we did actually have the wrong person, and that's our fault for not confirming the name.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> It's happened to me several times now. I ask them their name, and they tell me no, I have to give them their name. I try to tell them that's not how it works, and they try to tell me those are the rules. And then they talk about some woman in the news who was killed by her Uber driver. So tonight it happened again. I said I couldn't give her a ride unless she confirmed her name. She said no, according to the rules I have to give her her name. So I told her I couldn't give her a ride. She said she wasn't getting into the car and asked me to cancel. So I called Uber just to verify and make sure I'm doing this right, and I am. Uber seems to be unaware of this new problem. So I looked up this recent murder and here's what it said:
> 
> *Killing of South Carolina student who mistook car for Uber prompts rideshare-safety campaign*
> "We want every college student in America to take a pledge that says they will never get into a rideshare without first asking the driver, 'What's my name?'" the university president said.
> ...


Just call the rider in front of you. Mission impossible solved.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Just call the rider in front of you. Mission impossible solved.


I've considered that, but here's the problem. If the person is so unreasonable that they won't listen to my side and follow the established rules, then that's a red flag to me. There's no telling what else they might misinterpret, and try to blame me for, and I really don't want them in my car. I wasn't this jaded when I first started driving, but the pax have taught me different.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> I've considered that, but here's the problem. If the person is so unreasonable that they won't listen to my side and follow the established rules, then that's a red flag to me. There's no telling what else they might misinterpret, and try to blame me for, and I really don't want them in my car. I wasn't this jaded when I first started driving, but the pax have taught me different.


Your car, your rules


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

Taksomotor said:


> That doesn't make sense. Why would they want a different person's ride, it is to a different destination?


Maybe because they don't know how the app works and assume they can give the destination once they're in?


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

During drunktard hours, I ask them to provide me the driver name on the app and I will provide the rider name for verification.

Any attitude or reluctance to simply provide your name, it's a gas pedal and go. I don't want you in my car and you can go play that game with another driver.

I am willing to bet that most drivers have all these people in the car while trying to do this verification. Doors locked and windows cracked until you verify you have the correct riders. It's easier to decline a trip when you just drive off rather than having a group of people in your car.


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

The South Carolina president needs to apologize for his "What's my name campaign". 

The awareness that needs to be spread is "Driver, what's your name?" Then verify the license plate, make and model. 

It isn't that hard.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Just call the rider in front of you. Mission impossible solved.


A substantial portion of my rides involve a rider who had the ride requested for them by someone else. Calling could result in getting that other person on the line, or maybe they won't answer the phone at all.

I've also often had the passengers say it was a good thing I showed up because their phone died before I arrived!

When I confirm the name of the passenger, I ask, "what is the name on the account?", rather than asking "what is your name?" This has double advantages. Not only does it give a better estimation of whether or not it is the correct passenger due to people booking for others, but also when the name on the account is "Cindy" and a big burly guy comes up, I don't want to come across as questioning whether his name is or is not Cindy at the risk of being deactivated for discriminating based on gender identity. As long as they can name the name of the account holder, I know I'm getting paid and the correct rider is riding.


----------



## jiglum (Aug 29, 2017)

I used to make passengers give me their name too, but after considering it further, if a passenger feels more comfortable with me verifying their name thats cool because then I can turn around and ask them where they are going to verify it is actually the right person. Thats my new protocol


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Your car, your rules


Actually, I will try your phone call idea, just to see if the pax acknowledges the verification . But I still won't let them in the car.



TXqwi3812 said:


> The South Carolina president needs to apologize for his "What's my name campaign".
> 
> The awareness that needs to be spread is "Driver, what's your name?" Then verify the license plate, make and model.
> 
> It isn't that hard.


Exactly, we need to start a stupid college president campaign. Boycott that school.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

jiglum said:


> I used to make passengers give me their name too, but after considering it further, if a passenger feels more comfortable with me verifying their name thats cool because then I can turn around and ask them where they are going to verify it is actually the right person. Thats my new protocol


Sure you could, but you will be missing out on cancellation fees, reducing your wait time pay, and killing your ratings whenever you get the wrong person and the right person isn't there.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

jiglum said:


> I used to make passengers give me their name too, but after considering it further, if a passenger feels more comfortable with me verifying their name thats cool because then I can turn around and ask them where they are going to verify it is actually the right person. Thats my new protocol


 That can work on a case-by-case basis. However I worry that everybody might be using a different system and it's going to complicate things. We should all be using the same verification. One system works better than two systems.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> You may have been lucky so far in not confirming their name. Many of us have had our fares reduced to zero because the account holder says we took the wrong person. It's a well-known scam. Or maybe we did actually have the wrong person, and that's our fault for not confirming the name.


They are just lying! Write it off as a loss, it is rare.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Taksomotor said:


> They are just lying! Write it off as a loss, it is rare.


 I have to admit, that WOULD be the Zen thing to do. I just can't let it go.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> I have to admit, that WOULD be the Zen thing to do. I just can't let it go.


If I have to call somewhere to get something resolved it just ruins my day. I would only do it if I really had to.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Taksomotor said:


> If I have to call somewhere to get something resolved it just ruins my day. I would only do it if I really had to.


 I feel the same way. It's usually a big waste of my time to call Uber, And I wind up stewing over it for the rest of the day. But sometimes I buckle down and make a call. If nobody ever called, Uber would think the world was just peaches and cream for everybody, and I can't let that go either.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> A substantial portion of my rides involve a rider who had the ride requested for them by someone else. Calling could result in getting that other person on the line, or maybe they won't answer the phone at all.
> 
> I've also often had the passengers say it was a good thing I showed up because their phone died before I arrived!
> 
> When I confirm the name of the passenger, I ask, "what is the name on the account?", rather than asking "what is your name?" This has double advantages. Not only does it give a better estimation of whether or not it is the correct passenger due to people booking for others, but also when the name on the account is "Cindy" and a big burly guy comes up, I don't want to come across as questioning whether his name is or is not Cindy at the risk of being deactivated for discriminating based on gender identity. As long as they can name the name of the account holder, I know I'm getting paid and the correct rider is riding.


I've had this happen usually the account holder will say they ordered the ride for their boyfriend, mother, son, etc. They tell me their name and mini description most times. I'm a morning driver so this is a rarity most people are coming directly out of their homes into my car. For apartment individuals I call and tell them I'm in the vehicle with the caution lights on.


----------



## jiglum (Aug 29, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Sure you could, but you will be missing out on cancellation fees, reducing your wait time pay, and killing your ratings whenever you get the wrong person and the right person isn't there.


That's a good point I think. You mean because I start a ride because of the name verification and don't know it's not the right person until I have started the ride?


----------



## Erin C Banning (Jul 3, 2018)

I advise all of my riders that they should ask me what my name is (NOT -- as they almost always do, if they bother to check at all -- 'Are you Erin?'). As I mention to them, anyone can claim to be me if the passenger gives my name to a driver. Same reason we need to ask 'What's your name?' to the passenger, instead of 'Are you so-and-so?' That university president, like so many passengers, hasn't thought much about how rideshare works, unfortunately. Only the correct driver will know the name of the driver the passenger is looking for, just as only the correct passenger will know the name the driver is looking for.


----------



## jiglum (Aug 29, 2017)

Erin C Banning said:


> I advise all of my riders that they should ask me what my name is (NOT -- as they almost always do, if they bother to check at all -- 'Are you Erin?'). As I mention to them, anyone can claim to be me if the passenger gives my name to a driver. Same reason we need to ask 'What's your name?' to the passenger, instead of 'Are you so-and-so?' That university president, like so many passengers, hasn't thought much about how rideshare works, unfortunately. Only the correct driver will know the name of the driver the passenger is looking for, just as only the correct passenger will know the name the driver is looking for.


The answer then is both you are saying? If a passenger asks me what their name is and I give it to them and they go to hop in, I can counter with "and what's my name?" Both parties should know the answers I like it


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

jiglum said:


> The answer then is both you are saying? If a passenger asks me what their name is and I give it to them and they go to hop in, I can counter with "and what's my name?" Both parties should know the answers I like it


 That would work on a case-by-case basis. But I have two problems with it. First, some of the riders want me to give those names, which is ridiculous. Second, I think everybody needs to be on the same page and using the same procedure to prevent confusion. Otherwise there's going to be arguments half the time when somebody gets in your car. We have an established procedure, and we shouldn't be changing it based on what some college president says. That's absurd.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

mbd said:


> You can tell the name and let her give you the destination... that is what I do


Not a good idea, especially if the pax is going to a major event. If it's the wrong pax, not only won't you get paid, the correct pax can give you a 1-star rating.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

jiglum said:


> That's a good point I think. You mean because I start a ride because of the name verification and don't know it's not the right person until I have started the ride?


Exactly!


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

mbd said:


> You can tell the name and let her give you the destination... that is what I do


But you don't know the destination until after you swipe to start the ride. You need to confirm the rider before you start the ride. If you start the ride first and then find out you got the wrong rider, then what are you going to do? You've started the ride, but your real rider isn't there yet.


----------



## justfacts (Feb 3, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> Zenuber is correct. While I feel sorry for this woman, the passenger is, in effect, holding all the cards when I see some BS name like GZIM and no picture. At 0400, I am just as worried that I might be picking up a psycho killer. Not like THAT has ever happened around Tempe, Arizona. I'm about tired of the bs where I don't get a passenger picture. Since Uber or Lyft are the providers, it's incumbent on them to vet the customer, not me.


Yeah so tru, had this name pop up before. Got to the empty 7-11 parking lot and dude dressed head to toe in sweats / hoody/ and ski mask no less, yeah sure I'll pick u up, turned around and called it a night, name on ride was brobro. Truth is I probly new I wasn't gonna pick em up but I was chasing a quest in the wrong part of town just so I could get back to the Las Vegas strip in destination mode, lesson learned.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

Ok, let me tell you guys what happened to me when I let my guard down.
I rolled up to a bar around 11:30 saturday night in Huntington Beach, I was flagged down by a man holding up a phone.
I rolled down my window and asked if his name was Yousaff, he said yes he was.
Him and his friend got into my car, and I asked if we were going to the address that was on my phone.
He said it was correct.
The address listed had me go south on PCH, but there was no way I could do that from the bar parking lot because of a center divider.
So I proceed north on PCH about a quarter mile till I was able to find a left turn lane to do a u turn.
When I got into my lane to turn around the passenger said go straight, go straight.
The way he said it made me uneasy, so I asked him again if his name was Yousaff, and he said yes,that's him.
He was white with blonde hair, didn't look like a Yousaff to me, but many riders here use aliases.
I said the address that you agreed was correct is behind us, not in front of us.
He said he will change it in the app, so I waited and waited, but nothing was updating on my phone.
He finally said he will manually guide me since his app was having a problem.
I asked him again if he was Yousaff, and he ademantly said that he was.
A few seconds later my phone rings, I picked it up since I was already stopped.
A man says, this is Yousaff, I see you started the ride and am driving away from me, I am still in the bar parking lot.
My fears were confirmed, I had a scammer and his friend in my back seat, drunk as hell.
I apologized to my real rider, and told him I would be there in less than a minute.
As I did the U turn to head back to the bar, my fake Yousaff goes balistic, calling me every name in the book, and since I did not want to provoke him, since I was in a vulnerable position, I did not respond in kind to him.
As I pulled into the parking lot he reaches around, grabs my jacket and proceeded to punch me repeatedly in the back of the head over and over.
I throw the car in park and as I am trying to get my seatbelt off, he friend gets out which gave him room to lay down across my rear seat.
He opened the door and kicked it as hard as he could with both feet over and over.
Than he jumps out and starts running down PCH with his friend, I give chase on foot while talking with 911.
Huntington PD got there very quickly and arrested him.
I sustained a concussion and $1900 in damage to my car.
My vision is starting to blur in my right eye, and the doctors think it may be related to the blows that I took.
It has been over a month ago, and I hope this is just a temporary problem, but I am scared that this may be the new reality for me.
We only have one protection, and yes it is paper thin, but better than nothing, and that is the passenger rating and a credit card on file for the passenger that would help the police track down the person in the event of a criminal act.
When I gave away the only card that I had, by freely giving him my real passengers name, I put my self in grave danger.
Had I not been able to give chase and guide the police, he would never have faced any consequences at all.
The passenger has our vehicle type, vehicle color, license plate and picture on their phone.
We have a rating system that reduces the risk, but only if we have the correct passenger sitting in our rear seat.
Drivers are getting killed doing this gig, being a taxi driver has always been a very dangerous job.
Passengers have to use common sense to be safe, especially women.
Unfortunately this poor girl made a series of poor choices, that on another day would have been non consequential, but on that day at that place and at that time led her to cross paths with a monster.


----------



## Erin C Banning (Jul 3, 2018)

jiglum said:


> The answer then is both you are saying? If a passenger asks me what their name is and I give it to them and they go to hop in, I can counter with "and what's my name?" Both parties should know the answers I like it


I'm not sure what you're referring to, but this is what I do as clear as I can make it:

1) I never ever give out the name of the passenger I'm looking for. 
2) I ask the prospective passenger "What is your name?" as pleasantly and quickly as possible. If they give the right name, they can get in the car. 
3) Maybe 1 out of 5 passengers asks "are you erin?" I say yes, and then point out to them that they _should_ be asking me "What's your name?" so they can see if I supply the name of the driver they are looking for, since anyone can say "Yep, that's me."


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> It's happened to me several times now. I ask them their name, and they tell me no, I have to give them their name. I try to tell them that's not how it works, and they try to tell me those are the rules.


Very easily solved. If they won't give their name, ask them what your name is. Only the correct passenger will have it.

Of course, you will get the occasional "comedy" drunk who will say, "What? You don't know what your name is? Ha ha ha ha" etc, in which case you shuffle them and move on. But this is a very easy solution.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Jon77 said:


> Ok, let me tell you guys what happened to me when I let my guard down.
> I rolled up to a bar around 11:30 saturday night in Huntington Beach, I was flagged down by a man holding up a phone.
> I rolled down my window and asked if his name was Yousaff, he said yes he was.
> Him and his friend got into my car, and I asked if we were going to the address that was on my phone.
> ...


Thanks for sharing your story. I wish there was a way to send it to the president of that college.


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Very easily solved. If they won't give their name, ask them what your name is. Only the correct passenger will have it.
> 
> Of course, you will get the occasional "comedy" drunk who will say, "What? You don't know what your name is? Ha ha ha ha" etc, in which case you shuffle them and move on. But this is a very easy solution.


 But that doesn't help the passenger. If you ask them to tell you your name you can just agree with them and not be that person.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

Zaarc said:


> But that doesn't help the passenger. If you ask them to tell you your name you can just agree with them and not be that person.


I think what he is saying that you ask passenger to id their drivers name first, then you give the passenger the name of the passenger you are supposed to pick up.
Two part id process.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Zaarc said:


> But that doesn't help the passenger. If you ask them to tell you your name you can just agree with them and not be that person.


 :rollseyes: No, asking the pax to confirm the driver's name is for the driver's benefit. If the pax wants confirmation that I am their driver, all I have to do is tell them their name if they ask me to. As their driver, only I will have it.


----------



## The-one-with-tundra (May 19, 2017)

The day I had an Uberlisten ride, 
he said that I should confirm pax name, 
asking their name, not saying: Is John DOE your name?


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> It's happened to me several times now. I ask them their name, and they tell me no, I have to give them their name. I try to tell them that's not how it works, and they try to tell me those are the rules. And then they talk about some woman in the news who was killed by her Uber driver. So tonight it happened again. I said I couldn't give her a ride unless she confirmed her name. She said no, according to the rules I have to give her her name. So I told her I couldn't give her a ride. She said she wasn't getting into the car and asked me to cancel. So I called Uber just to verify and make sure I'm doing this right, and I am. Uber seems to be unaware of this new problem. So I looked up this recent murder and here's what it said:
> 
> *Killing of South Carolina student who mistook car for Uber prompts rideshare-safety campaign*
> "We want every college student in America to take a pledge that says they will never get into a rideshare without first asking the driver, 'What's my name?'" the university president said.
> ...


If they refuse to give me their name, I'll sit there, doors locked, a foot away from them, and wait for the timer to hit 5 min before logging a No Show.

My safety comes before their BS games.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Better yet, if they refuse to give their name, sit their with your doors locked, and call them to ask where they are.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

ZenUber said:


> Thanks for sharing your story. I wish there was a way to send it to the president of that college.


His name is Harris Pastides.

You could tweet him @HarrisPastides is his Twitter u/n, or write him a letter at the address on his section of the university website. You could probably call the university and ask from a way to email him.

University of South Carolina President


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

grayspinner said:


> Well, you could tweet him, or write him a letter at the address on his section of the university website. You could probably call the university and ask from a way to email him.
> 
> University of South Carolina President


Haaaa - you've just released the Kraken.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Took about 30 seconds to Google and find his info - in sure he would be relieved to hear there is indeed a system of safety features designed to keep passengers safe and there is a correct way to be safe without antagonizing drivers. 

He may struggle with the reality that these features are useless when people don't/can't use them. He'd be better to start a 'help your drunk friend get into the right uber' campaign. But it lacks that catchy slogan


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

grayspinner said:


> Took about 30 seconds to Google and find his info - in sure he would be relieved to hear there is indeed a system of safety features designed to keep passengers safe and there is a correct way to be safe without antagonizing drivers.
> 
> He may struggle with the reality that these features are useless when people don't/can't use them. He'd be better to start a 'help your drunk friend get into the right uber' campaign. But it lacks that catchy slogan


Working on a first draft now.

I've been doing some research, and I've found that even TV news shows are telling riders to get the driver to say the rider's name. And I realize that more pax get into the car saying my name than offering theirs. Which way is everyone verifying - by giving your own name? Or the other person's name?

According to Uber rider help - the driver will often ask the rider their name before starting the trip. So that seems to be the official Uber method.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

If they want you to give them their name that's fine. Then ask them to give you your name. If they can't, cancel and move on. 

Two can play it that way. You need to absolutely be sure you're not giving a ride to a non account holder.


----------



## DollarFree (Aug 3, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> The problem is people try to claim that they are the rider when they are not. Then they take the ride, and the actual rider doesn't get their ride. They complain to Uber and your payment gets reduced to 0 for that ride because you picked up someone who wasn't the actual rider.


Why would they want to take a ride to someone else's house?


----------



## Erin C Banning (Jul 3, 2018)

DollarFree said:


> Why would they want to take a ride to someone else's house?


They don't want to take a ride to someone else's house. They get in, you start the ride, then they tell you they need to change the destination but don't know how to do it in the app -- bingo bongo, you're taking them to the destination of their choice but on the real passenger's dime, unless the real passenger calls to alert you en route.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

I showed up for a ride one night, only to find that my rider went with a different uber, and the other drivers pax was trying to get in my car. I told him he had the wrong driver. I called my pax, who was in the other uber, and he said he didn't need my ride anymore. I told the other pax who was still standing there what had happened, and that he should cancel the ride, because he was paying for someone else's ride. And to my surprise he says - "no, I want to wait and see what happens". I said your going to pay for someone elses ride. He still wanted to wait and see. I waited out my timer and canceled for the fee. 

So apparently neither the pax or the driver confirmed the other ride, or even understood how the ride works. Including the second pax standing in front of me. And nobody wanted to even hear about it. All I can do is shake my head.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> I showed up for a ride one night, only to find that my rider went with a different uber, and the other drivers pax was trying to get in my car. I told him he had the wrong driver. I called my pax, who was in the other uber, and he said he didn't need my ride anymore. I told the other pax who was still standing there what had happened, and that he should cancel the ride, because he was paying for someone else's ride. And to my surprise he says - "no, I want to wait and see what happens". I said your going to pay for someone elses ride. He still wanted to wait and see. I waited out my timer and canceled for the fee.
> 
> So apparently neither the pax or the driver confirmed the other ride, or even understood how the ride works. Including the second pax standing in front of me. And nobody wanted to even hear about it. All I can do is shake my head.


You can't fix stupid.


----------



## Erin C Banning (Jul 3, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> I showed up for a ride one night, only to find that my rider went with a different uber, and the other drivers pax was trying to get in my car. I told him he had the wrong driver. I called my pax, who was in the other uber, and he said he didn't need my ride anymore. I told the other pax who was still standing there what had happened, and that he should cancel the ride, because he was paying for someone else's ride. And to my surprise he says - "no, I want to wait and see what happens". I said your going to pay for someone elses ride. He still wanted to wait and see. I waited out my timer and canceled for the fee.
> 
> So apparently neither the pax or the driver confirmed the other ride, or even understood how the ride works. Including the second pax standing in front of me. And nobody wanted to even hear about it. All I can do is shake my head.


Yeah, that's something I commonly encounter from time to time -- my passenger got in the wrong uber or lyft, the driver didn't confirm that they were the right passenger, and away they go. Have never had the other driver's passenger there too though


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

ZenUber said:


> It's happened to me several times now. I ask them their name, and they tell me no, I have to give them their name. I try to tell them that's not how it works, and they try to tell me those are the rules. And then they talk about some woman in the news who was killed by her Uber driver. So tonight it happened again. I said I couldn't give her a ride unless she confirmed her name. She said no, according to the rules I have to give her her name. So I told her I couldn't give her a ride. She said she wasn't getting into the car and asked me to cancel. So I called Uber just to verify and make sure I'm doing this right, and I am. Uber seems to be unaware of this new problem. So I looked up this recent murder and here's what it said:
> 
> *Killing of South Carolina student who mistook car for Uber prompts rideshare-safety campaign*
> "We want every college student in America to take a pledge that says they will never get into a rideshare without first asking the driver, 'What's my name?'" the university president said.
> ...


I once had a pax who refused to confirm their name to me and demanded I state their name. I explained why I ask their name (correct ride, no scam, no ride-stealing,etc.)
They still insisted I give them their name. In a pissed off moment, I gave a different name and waited out the timer. All the while, the pax was next to my car and could've easily looked at my license plates. Timer hit 5:00, I shuffled and scooted out of there. Laughing joyously towards my next ping.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Steve_TX said:


> I once had a pax who refused to confirm their name to me and demanded I state their name. I explained why I ask their name (correct ride, no scam, no ride-stealing,etc.)
> They still insisted I give them their name. In a pissed off moment, I gave a different name and waited out the timer. All the while, the pax was next to my car and could've easily looked at my license plates. Timer hit 5:00, I shuffled and scooted out of there. Laughing joyously towards my next ping.


 Yes, I've done some research and there are websites out there, and YouTube videos, telling riders that the drivers should say their name. But no mention of the fact that we need to verify pax as well. And with some people, once they get an idea in their head they lose all reason. They stick to that script no matter what. They will have you arrested and thrown into jail before they deviate from that script. When I encounter that sort of obstinance, I'm afraid to let them in the car. No telling what I might be accused of with a person like that. I will however call them on the phone while looking them in the face and say: this is your Uber driver, where are you? It just might sink in to their thick skulls by the next day.


----------



## DollarFree (Aug 3, 2018)

Erin C Banning said:


> They don't want to take a ride to someone else's house. They get in, you start the ride, then they tell you they need to change the destination but don't know how to do it in the app -- bingo bongo, you're taking them to the destination of their choice but on the real passenger's dime, unless the real passenger calls to alert you en route.


Must be some dumb drivers out there.


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

Steve_TX said:


> I once had a pax who refused to confirm their name to me and demanded I state their name. I explained why I ask their name (correct ride, no scam, no ride-stealing,etc.)
> They still insisted I give them their name. In a pissed off moment, I gave a different name and waited out the timer. All the while, the pax was next to my car and could've easily looked at my license plates. Timer hit 5:00, I shuffled and scooted out of there. Laughing joyously towards my next ping.


Me "I don't know your name, I only know the name on the account". She "Can I have that"? Me "You don't know"? as I start to drive off...


----------



## HPRohit (Apr 9, 2018)

Steve_TX said:


> I once had a pax who refused to confirm their name to me and demanded I state their name. I explained why I ask their name (correct ride, no scam, no ride-stealing,etc.)
> They still insisted I give them their name. In a pissed off moment, I gave a different name and waited out the timer. All the while, the pax was next to my car and could've easily looked at my license plates. Timer hit 5:00, I shuffled and scooted out of there. Laughing joyously towards my next ping.


I heart this...on so many levels. I asked a passenger for their name once and got word for word, "Why should I tell you my name, you're the rapist! You tell me your name."

My response after locking the doors: "Do you really expect me to let you in my car _*after*_ you call me a rapist? You might want to check your attitude with the next driver. It looks like you're headed to the airport, but not in my vehicle."


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

The-one-with-tundra said:


> The day I had an Uberlisten ride,
> he said that I should confirm pax name,
> asking their name, not saying: Is John DOE your name?


Meh, Uber also says lower rates = higher earnings. Anything that they say should be taken as nonsense unless proven otherwise.



ZenUber said:


> I showed up for a ride one night, only to find that my rider went with a different uber, and the other drivers pax was trying to get in my car. I told him he had the wrong driver. I called my pax, who was in the other uber, and he said he didn't need my ride anymore. I told the other pax who was still standing there what had happened, and that he should cancel the ride, because he was paying for someone else's ride. And to my surprise he says - "no, I want to wait and see what happens". I said your going to pay for someone elses ride. He still wanted to wait and see. I waited out my timer and canceled for the fee.
> 
> So apparently neither the pax or the driver confirmed the other ride, or even understood how the ride works. Including the second pax standing in front of me. And nobody wanted to even hear about it. All I can do is shake my head.


I once saw my pax get into another Uber as I was pulling up to the pickup. So I called the pax and told him he was in the wrong car. This was back when nobody input their destination in the app and simply told the driver the address once in the car.

The pax said, "All I know is I'm in an Uber and he's taking me home!".

From the pax' point of view, I couldn't argue with that. If the driver is too dumb to check he has the right one, that's on him.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

ZenUber said:


> "We want every college student in America to take a pledge that says they will never get into a rideshare without first asking the driver, 'What's my name?'" the university president said.


Well, I won't read all these posts but thanks for starting this thread.

Saw this comment on the network news and immediately knew it was WRONG.

While it would reassure the pax; it does nothing for the drivers wellbeing.

And NO I won't ever tell a pax THEIR name. They have to tell me mine.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> It's happened to me several times now. I ask them their name, and they tell me no, I have to give them their name. I try to tell them that's not how it works, and they try to tell me those are the rules. And then they talk about some woman in the news who was killed by her Uber driver. So tonight it happened again. I said I couldn't give her a ride unless she confirmed her name. She said no, according to the rules I have to give her her name. So I told her I couldn't give her a ride. She said she wasn't getting into the car and asked me to cancel. So I called Uber just to verify and make sure I'm doing this right, and I am. Uber seems to be unaware of this new problem. So I looked up this recent murder and here's what it said:
> 
> *Killing of South Carolina student who mistook car for Uber prompts rideshare-safety campaign*
> "We want every college student in America to take a pledge that says they will never get into a rideshare without first asking the driver, 'What's my name?'" the university president said.
> ...


I agree, that's stupid, but there are things you can do. Ask them what's your name, they should be able to answer. Also when the ride starts ask where they are going if it doesn't match it's not them, or you can ask to see their phone with the Uber app matching your car.

Or when they ask what's my name you can play the Beyonce song for them.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

I haven't encountered this problem yet. Since I am an Asian, it seems that those riders trusted me in some level. 
But I always ask, please confirm your name sir/mam for your correct ride. They always tell me their names, but just one asked me back (after telling his name) Confirm your name too., I told him my name. He satisfied.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Just to reiterate: I have been doing some research, and there are web sites and postings that are telling riders that the driver should provide both names, rider and driver. which would leave us with only a couple options.
1 - we could ask them to verify the destination, but if they are paranoid enough to demand we give both names, I doubt they would give up the destination either. Plus, you have to start the ride first to get the destination. If it turns out not to be your passenger, your screwed because you started a ride before the real pax is there. We shouldn't EVEN have to put ourselves in that position. 
2 - we could call them on the phone and see if their phone rings. With a few of the pax I've encountered, even this obvious verification wouldn't phase them. They are playing a script in their minds and wouldn't deviate from it if their lives depended on it. 

My real point is: If it comes down to options 1 or 2, It's not someone you want in your car. If they're that irrational, there's no telling what else they might assume is criminal about you. From now on, when I pick up a single female pax, I keep the doors locked till I get verification. 

Yea - me too baby - me too!


----------



## JasonLV23 (Sep 4, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> It's happened to me several times now. I ask them their name, and they tell me no, I have to give them their name. I try to tell them that's not how it works, and they try to tell me those are the rules. And then they talk about some woman in the news who was killed by her Uber driver. So tonight it happened again. I said I couldn't give her a ride unless she confirmed her name. She said no, according to the rules I have to give her her name. So I told her I couldn't give her a ride. She said she wasn't getting into the car and asked me to cancel. So I called Uber just to verify and make sure I'm doing this right, and I am. Uber seems to be unaware of this new problem. So I looked up this recent murder and here's what it said:
> 
> *Killing of South Carolina student who mistook car for Uber prompts rideshare-safety campaign*
> "We want every college student in America to take a pledge that says they will never get into a rideshare without first asking the driver, 'What's my name?'" the university president said.
> ...


(Sarcasm) Got to love it eh? As our pay gets cut more and more and Uber/Lyft take more and more .... the riders get more and more arrogant with their sense of superiority and entitlement! This job is starting to make me feel like a looser just as so many of the riders are! 4 years of college years ago and half way through Nursing school as an adult a few years ago .... I'm trying my best to get the hell out of this pathetic gig! After I file my taxes I should be able to get full financial aid to finish the nursing... thank god I have a great friend/roommate who covers 90% of the Condo rent and is understanding and see's all that I work yet get less and less.... After my car payment, insurance, credit card bills, etc I could never afford to pay half of $1300 rent unless I worked at least 30% more... I feel for all of you people who are supporting families... you must have to drive 15 hours a day or more seven days a week..


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Uber does a piss poor job of educating passengers. I say their name as they are getting in. If it's at a club where there are many people looking for U/L - I ask them to tell me my name, before unlocking doors. At a residential address or business, if there is one person standing where the Pin drop is, 99.9% chance they are your passenger. 7k trips and never an issue. This problem is on U/L, not us or passengers.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Happened to me yesterday with Lux ride passenger who insisted that I say her name. Then I told her no problem, but then she would have to show me ID to enter my vehicle since I had to verify who she was. She refused to show ID so I waited the clock down and canceled for cancelation fee right in front of her. Then she got really pissed when I said thank you for cancellation fee. Had my roof open and could hear her cursing me as I waived ? bye.

This is so easy to fix. All uber has to do is send driver and rider a numeric code just as when logging in app. Driver and passenger then exchange codes upon meeting to get apps to star ride. Then both driver app and passenger app synchronize. This also helps avoid fake reports from riders not being picked up, wrong destination, wrong passengers. So many issues could be avoided with a simple code exchange and synchronization of apps. Furthermore, the rider can simultaneously track GPS routing with driver, thus eliminating route confusions. When riders try to give directions to the driver, all the driver has to say is follow your app GPS, same as driver's.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

I wonder these news guys have never ever ride U/L? It is very easy for a rider to confirm the correct ride before even your car was 2 miles away. Rider can check up in the app, where is their ride park or how is the car turning around or approaching to them.
News guys have no brain at all.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Steve_TX said:


> I once had a pax who refused to confirm their name to me and demanded I state their name. I explained why I ask their name (correct ride, no scam, no ride-stealing,etc.)
> They still insisted I give them their name. In a pissed off moment, I gave a different name and waited out the timer. All the while, the pax was next to my car and could've easily looked at my license plates. Timer hit 5:00, I shuffled and scooted out of there. Laughing joyously towards my next ping.


Just today I read on MSN News a recommendation from ridesharing companies to riders - to Never give their name to the driver, but insist that the driver calls them by their name first. They say it is one way to confirm that the driver is for real and not an imposter.

So your rider was doing exactly what he was told the right way to do it. :smiles:


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

Taksomotor said:


> Just today I read on MSN News a recommendation from ridesharing companies to riders - to Never give their name to the driver, but insist that the driver calls them by their name first. They say it is one way to confirm that the driver is for real and not an imposter.
> 
> So your rider was doing exactly what he was told the right way to do it. :smiles:


From Uber's TOS for riders:

"In certain instances you may be asked to provide proof of identity or other method of identity verification to access or use the Services, and you agree that you may be denied access to or use of the Services if you refuse to provide proof of identity or other method of identity verification."


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

mmn said:


> From Uber's TOS for riders:
> 
> "In certain instances you may be asked to provide proof of identity or other method of identity verification to access or use the Services, and you agree that you may be denied access to or use of the Services if you refuse to provide proof of identity or other method of identity verification."


Like I said before, Uber or Lyft is not like one person who knows what they were talking about two days ago. It is hundreds of people talking out of their a$$, pretending they are some sort of official opinion. And especially when you read stuff from the news, when the news says that someone gave a comment it could be some janitor from the building.


----------



## myziprideteam (Apr 5, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> It's happened to me several times now. I ask them their name, and they tell me no, I have to give them their name. I try to tell them that's not how it works, and they try to tell me those are the rules. And then they talk about some woman in the news who was killed by her Uber driver. So tonight it happened again. I said I couldn't give her a ride unless she confirmed her name. She said no, according to the rules I have to give her her name. So I told her I couldn't give her a ride. She said she wasn't getting into the car and asked me to cancel. So I called Uber just to verify and make sure I'm doing this right, and I am. Uber seems to be unaware of this new problem. So I looked up this recent murder and here's what it said:
> 
> *Killing of South Carolina student who mistook car for Uber prompts rideshare-safety campaign*
> "We want every college student in America to take a pledge that says they will never get into a rideshare without first asking the driver, 'What's my name?'" the university president said.
> ...


I won't take a ride with someone that won't confirm their name...and think about that...why wouldn't they.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I remember when the News used to be factual and accurate. Now a days the News is opinions they try to force down your throat to make you think like they want you to think.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

If they refuse to give them their name and ask us to say them their name, What should we do?
(1) Tell them their names and ask them "Tell me my name too?"
or (2) I am "Tom", you can confirm with your app and give me your name.
Which could solve the name exchanging issue?


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> It's happened to me several times now. I ask them their name, and they tell me no, I have to give them their name. I try to tell them that's not how it works, and they try to tell me those are the rules. And then they talk about some woman in the news who was killed by her Uber driver. So tonight it happened again. I said I couldn't give her a ride unless she confirmed her name. She said no, according to the rules I have to give her her name. So I told her I couldn't give her a ride. She said she wasn't getting into the car and asked me to cancel. So I called Uber just to verify and make sure I'm doing this right, and I am. Uber seems to be unaware of this new problem. So I looked up this recent murder and here's what it said:
> 
> *Killing of South Carolina student who mistook car for Uber prompts rideshare-safety campaign*
> "We want every college student in America to take a pledge that says they will never get into a rideshare without first asking the driver, 'What's my name?'" the university president said.
> ...


-------------------------
What is the argument ?? You ask them , who called for the Lyft car OR who requested the ride ??
It really is not that difficult.
If the pax ask the driver, " What is my name? " It is on the screen. State the name. Why make a big deal out of it ? Granted the approach is dumb but a woman was killed because she was drunk and got into the car of a man that murdered her. People are upset and looking for answers to prevent it from happening again. Everything will level out and calm down.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> If they refuse to give them their name and ask us to say them their name, What should we do?
> (1) Tell them their names and ask them "Tell me my name too?"
> or (2) I am "Tom", you can confirm with your app and give me your name.
> Which could solve the name exchanging issue?


Anyone that does not want to give me their name gets my safety speech they verify my vehicle, picture, and Tag. I tell them my name. That is how they verify me. I also need to verify them by them telling me the two pieces of data I know. Who ordered the ride and the destination. This way we both know we have the right person. Everyone so far has agreed that it makes sense. and they tell me their name. I have one guy I pick up several times a month that always screws it up and says oh yeah you told me that before.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> If they refuse to give them their name and ask us to say them their name, What should we do?
> (1) Tell them their names and ask them "Tell me my name too?"
> or (2) I am "Tom", you can confirm with your app and give me your name.
> Which could solve the name exchanging issue?


----------------------
I would simply say, Mary Jane called for a ride. When they are in the car, I ask them for the destination address. ( They tell me, I do not tell they) . However, I have never had anyone get defensive but I am a female driver talking to female paxs. 
A male might get some attitude if they ask a female pax what her name is.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> ----------------------
> I would simply say, Mary Jane called for a ride. When they are in the car, I ask them for the destination address. ( They tell me, I do not tell they) . However, I have never had anyone get defensive but I am a female driver talking to female paxs.
> A male might get some attitude if they ask a female pax what her name is.


The problem here is trust issue. People could get easily upset when we ask for confirmation, they could take as we don't trust them. When I ask their destination, they simply said, I put it on your app. Didn't you receive it? Or some said, I am going home.
There is no issue for me yet since I could confirm their names for the ride. So I took their answers as They didn't want to tell me where they live at. I have some experience that some riders requested with their neighbor's address. (They didn't want Driver know their correct address. or they are trying to pay a visit there. So they don't remember.)
What we need is to exchange trusts. There might be a better way.


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

Taksomotor said:


> Just today I read on MSN News a recommendation from ridesharing companies to riders - to Never give their name to the driver, but insist that the driver calls them by their name first. They say it is one way to confirm that the driver is for real and not an imposter.
> 
> So your rider was doing exactly what he was told the right way to do it. :smiles:


Forget the idiots at MSN News, who probably think they're experts because they been a pax a dozen times. I guarantee whoever wrote that name check suggestion has never driven rideshare. It is simple enough for most people to sign up and do a few rides just to get an idea of what the gig is about and know what they are talking about.

I will give the pax my name, and they can confirm it on their app. They will give me their name, or they're not riding in my car.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> I remember when the News used to be factual and accurate. Now a days the News is opinions they try to force down your throat to make you think like they want you to think.


There was never such time. You just weren't aware of it.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I would ask them to give the name of the driver they are waiting for. Then if correct I would give them their name. If they refuse I would sit and wait and collect my $5. Actually if someone was too much of a hassle and angry about it then I would cancel anyway because I don't want to take them and get a 1* and three false reports.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> -------------------------
> What is the argument ?? You ask them , who called for the Lyft car OR who requested the ride ??
> It really is not that difficult.
> If the pax ask the driver, " What is my name? " It is on the screen. State the name. Why make a big deal out of it ? Granted the approach is dumb but a woman was killed because she was drunk and got into the car of a man that murdered her. People are upset and looking for answers to prevent it from happening again. Everything will level out and calm down.


The argument is that some people are so paranoid, that they want me to give all the verification information, but they don't want to give any verification to me. I have no way of knowing if they are the real rider. They won't give me my name, and they won't give me their name either. Get it?


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

I always ask them name, and if they says yes, I look at app for the destinations street name to confirm. Then it’s all good if both are accepted from pax. I have not had this go wrong yet in 2000+ rides.


----------



## Edpink81 (Apr 4, 2019)

Tonight, being a driver for about two weeks, had a pax walk up and get in. I wasnt sure how to verify this wasnt stealing a ride, kindly asked him how to pronounce his name before i continued. Now i will ask before they get it.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> The problem here is trust issue. People could get easily upset when we ask for confirmation, they could take as we don't trust them. When I ask their destination, they simply said, I put it on your app. Didn't you receive it? Or some said, I am going home.
> There is no issue for me yet since I could confirm their names for the ride. So I took their answers as They didn't want to tell me where they live at. I have some experience that some riders requested with their neighbor's address. (They didn't want Driver know their correct address. or they are trying to pay a visit there. So they don't remember.)
> What we need is to exchange trusts. There might be a better way.


----------

Actually, I do not see the problems that you are talking about. They either tell me who called for the Lyft ride or give me the destination address. You want problems -- according to L/U T.O.S., pax are NOT suppose to call rides for other people. We are in violation of the TOS every time we allow one of these rides.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

give thier name after they tell you where thier are going when u turn on ride..if wrong cancel...so u say mary rt..yes..airport...app says airport..i guess u got mary..
full time driver here in phila city..this last week it seems like more are looking at the plates more...before 49 of 50 rides never made sure you were the correct car..15k rides only had wrong person in car 50 ft....its not rocket science fellows..
KK2929 worst rides to take,,only break that rule if giant surge..like mom paying for adult son to get home from concert


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Could some one please help me how to see Rider's destination on Uber App? I tried to look for it but don't see it yet.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

KK2929 said:


> -------------------------
> What is the argument ?? You ask them , who called for the Lyft car OR who requested the ride ??
> It really is not that difficult.
> If the pax ask the driver, " What is my name? " It is on the screen. State the name. Why make a big deal out of it ? Granted the approach is dumb but a woman was killed because she was drunk and got into the car of a man that murdered her. People are upset and looking for answers to prevent it from happening again. Everything will level out and calm down.


Because - the name is all we have to help us make sure they are the correct pax.

It protects the paying person from having their paid for ride hijacked - which happens.

It protects the driver from having their earnings removed because they drove the wrong person.

The pax has a secret code - our license plate - they can look at that, look at our vehicle and match that to their app.

They do NOT need us to say their name to prove who we are. They DO need to tell us their name to prove they are our rider - cause we don't get any other information than that.


----------



## Thepeoplewearent (Jul 26, 2018)

Jon77 said:


> Ok, let me tell you guys what happened to me when I let my guard down.
> I rolled up to a bar around 11:30 saturday night in Huntington Beach, I was flagged down by a man holding up a phone.
> I rolled down my window and asked if his name was Yousaff, he said yes he was.
> Him and his friend got into my car, and I asked if we were going to the address that was on my phone.
> ...


This is why. I'm a hood *****.



Taksomotor said:


> Just today I read on MSN News a recommendation from ridesharing companies to riders - to Never give their name to the driver, but insist that the driver calls them by their name first. They say it is one way to confirm that the driver is for real and not an imposter.
> 
> So your rider was doing exactly what he was told the right way to do it. :smiles:


Oh Tasko. I love you.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> ----------
> 
> Actually, I do not see the problems that you are talking about. They either tell me who called for the Lyft ride or give me the destination address. You want problems -- according to L/U T.O.S., pax are NOT suppose to call rides for other people. We are in violation of the TOS every time we allow one of these rides.


I need to look up that part of the TOS because it happens quite often.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

I didn't even read TOS. Real men dont read the manual! :wink:


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

It's actually best for YOU to ask THEM for YOUR name. Asking them for THEIR name is like them asking me what my name is and then them saying, "yes, you're my driver", which is ass backwards. Or, if you don't want to sound like a Destiny's Child song, just ask them, "Are you _______?" For a driver to pull up and say, "What's your name?", that seems extremely fishy to me, I'd probably tell you to go $%&# yourself if you asked me that because given the recent news, it would seem like your sensitivity on the issue has gone out the window. I just say, "Hi, Amanda?" Asking them what their name is, really?


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> It's actually best for YOU to ask THEM for YOUR name. Asking them for THEIR name is like them asking me what my name is and then them saying, "yes, you're my driver", which is ass backwards. Or, if you don't want to sound like a Destiny's Child song, just ask them, "Are you _______?" For a driver to pull up and say, "What's your name?", that seems extremely fishy to me, I'd probably tell you to go $%&# yourself if you asked me that because given the recent news, it would seem like your sensitivity on the issue has gone out the window. I just say, "Hi, Amanda?" Asking them what their name is, really?


But if you say, Hi Amanda, then anybody can come along and say yea, I'm Amanda. You haven't actually verified anything. And pretty soon, everybody learns how easy it is to steal an Uber.

The system we had was working fine, till a college president came along and confused it for everyone. Now there are multiple versions of the correct way to verify being advertised, and confrontations out in the field as a result.

Just because one method sounds right or wrong or backwards to you, doesn't mean it doesn't sound exactly the opposite to someone else. It works equally well if both parties verify their own names, as when both parties verify the other parties names. The point is that any sense of a central authority with the ability to establish a generally accepted method that everyone can agree on has been blown to smitherines.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

From Uber: "Once you're in the car, have your driver confirm your name before they go."

From Lyft: "Make sure to verify your driver's name with the name of the driver in your app. Or, you can ask them to verify your name or destination first."

That's what Uber and Lyft are officially telling people. It's obvious that they've decided to throw driver safety under the bus to make it seem like they care about safety.


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

Fozzie said:


> From Uber: "Once you're in the car, have your driver confirm your name before they go."
> 
> From Lyft: "Make sure to verify your driver's name with the name of the driver in your app. Or, you can ask them to verify your name or destination first."
> 
> That's what Uber and Lyft are officially telling people. It's obvious that they've decided to throw driver safety under the bus to make it seem like they care about safety.


I don't know the destination until the trip is started. The trip is not started until they are in the car. If I can't confirm the name on the account, they're not getting in the car. I will cancel the trip. Not worth the risk.

That said, less than 5% of my trips are questionable riders. Of those, 0% have been an issue. I avoid places and times when there is a higher likelihood of problems. Not at all am I above doing a drive-by in a sketchy area and keeping the wheels rolling.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

grayspinner said:


> Because - the name is all we have to help us make sure they are the correct pax.
> 
> It protects the paying person from having their paid for ride hijacked - which happens.
> 
> ...


-----------------------
Bill called a ride for Mary, when the driver arrives, the pax is clearly NOT Bill. Say, " Who called for the ride? " They DO NOT need to tell you their name. All they tell you is who called for the ride. Who requested the ride and/or the destination is all the driver should be concerned with. The name of the person in your car is none of your business.
Start the trip before you move the car. You can verify the destination at that time.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> From Uber: "Once you're in the car, have your driver confirm your name before they go."
> 
> From Lyft: "Make sure to verify your driver's name with the name of the driver in your app. Or, you can ask them to verify your name or destination first."
> 
> That's what Uber and Lyft are officially telling people. It's obvious that they've decided to throw driver safety under the bus to make it seem like they care about safety.


I read the opposite from Uber, unless it was an old outdated page.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

bobby747 said:


> give thier name after they tell you where thier are going when u turn on ride..if wrong cancel...so u say mary rt..yes..airport...app says airport..i guess u got mary..
> full time driver here in phila city..this last week it seems like more are looking at the plates more...before 49 of 50 rides never made sure you were the correct car..15k rides only had wrong person in car 50 ft....its not rocket science fellows..
> KK2929 worst rides to take,,only break that rule if giant surge..like mom paying for adult son to get home from concert


---------------------
I disagree . If I am dumb enough to work a concert or sports event, I have been sitting for several minutes in traffic, finally found my pax and now sitting in traffic to get out of the area. I AM NOT going to say, " Sorry, I will not take you because You did not call for the ride." ( 15k rides only had wrong person in car 50 ft. ) Whatever that means - I find it amazing that you have 15,000 trips and using that format to determine if you have the correct pax. It does not matter who is paying for whom. None of the drivers business.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> Could some one please help me how to see Rider's destination on Uber App? I tried to look for it but don't see it yet.
> Thanks in advance.


You can't see it unless you start the trip. If you communicate with the PAX before starting the trip there are ways to coax it out of them.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> -----------------------
> ??? Are you a new driver ? You have the destination. If they do not know where they are going - then try this ----- Bill called a ride for Mary, when the driver arrives, the pas is clearly NOT Bill. Say, " Who called for the ride? " They DO NOT need to tell you their name. All they tell you is who called for the ride. Who requested the ride and/or the destination is all the driver should be concerned with. The name of the person in your car is none of your business.
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, first:
Only Lyft gives you the destination before starting the ride. On Uber, the destination cannot be used for verification. 
Second:
I'm getting customers who are refusing to give me verification of any kind. They think that verification only goes one way - they want me to verify everything, while they verify nothing. They are just that paranoid, or have gotten bad instructions, as I have seen web posts telling them such. 
It is a problem and I have had to cancel when a rider wouldn't verify, and wouldn't let me speak. That's how paranoid and misinformed they are.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> From Uber: "Once you're in the car, have your driver confirm your name before they go."
> 
> From Lyft: "Make sure to verify your driver's name with the name of the driver in your app. Or, you can ask them to verify your name or destination first."
> 
> That's what Uber and Lyft are officially telling people. It's obvious that they've decided to throw driver safety under the bus to make it seem like they care about safety.


---------------------------
That is from the passenger TOS - if a female is IN THE CAR and at that time verifies the ride -- if the driver is a rapist or murder, she is already in trouble. I have more females opening the door or asking me to role down the window and then ask if I am xyz or who the ride is for. More women are also verifying the car license plate. I have to say -- I am a female driver. They will act differently with me than they would with a male driver.



ZenUber said:


> Ok, first:
> Only Lyft gives you the destination before starting the ride. On Uber, the destination cannot be used for verification.
> Second:
> I'm getting customers who are refusing to give me verification of any kind. They think that verification only goes one way - they want me to verify everything, while they verify nothing. They are just that paranoid, or have gotten bad instructions, as I have seen web posts telling them such.
> It is a problem and I have had to cancel when a rider wouldn't verify, and wouldn't let me speak. That's how paranoid and misinformed they are.


--------------------
Why would you be reluctant to give the answers they want ? They are being cautious and I see not problem with that. 
If you want a destination, start the ride before they get in the car.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> But if you say, Hi Amanda, then anybody can come along and say yea, I'm Amanda. You haven't actually verified anything. And pretty soon, everybody learns how easy it is to steal an Uber.
> 
> The system we had was working fine, till a college president came along and confused it for everyone. Now there are multiple versions of the correct way to verify being advertised, and confrontations out in the field as a result.
> 
> Just because one method sounds right or wrong or backwards to you, doesn't mean it doesn't sound exactly the opposite to someone else. It works equally well if both parties verify their own names, as when both parties verify the other parties names. The point is that any sense of a central authority with the ability to establish a generally accepted method that everyone can agree on has been blown to smitherines.


Your logic is flawed. How does someone "steal" an Uber? First that person would have to be headed in the way that the correct Uber driver is headed. Second, after you've acknowledged that you've picked up the rider, their phone makes a notification sound (unless of course they've set the ride up for someone else). The last thing (mostly applies to Texas), considering that Texas has a conceal carry law, it would be kind of crazy for a rider to get into a driver's car under false pretense. The driver always has the upper hand when it comes to the pick-up. If I were a predator, I could pull up to any person that appears to be waiting for a ride, ask them to give me their name, and then convince them that I'm their driver. Considering that the driver has an advantage with them being in their car, I'm perfectly ok with asking them if their name is "______".


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> ---------------------------
> That is from the passenger TOS - if a female is IN THE CAR and at that time verifies the ride -- if the driver is a rapist or murder, she is already in trouble. I have more females opening the door or asking me to role down the window and then ask if I am xyz or who the ride is for. More women are also verifying the car license plate. I have to say -- I am a female driver. They will act differently with me than they would with a male driver.
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I am a guy and some of the women act like they are over the top bat shit crazy paranoid. But will then order you to cancel the ride - which begs the question, do you think I'm your driver or not?
?????
What that tells me is that I'm simply in a battle of wills over who HAS to tell who? What?
If your acting that irrational, and won't verify ANYTHING for me, I don't want you in my car. It's a red flag for me.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

mmn said:


> I don't know the destination until the trip is started. The trip is not started until they are in the car. If I can't confirm the name on the account, they're not getting in the car. I will cancel the trip. Not worth the risk.
> 
> That said, less than 5% of my trips are questionable riders. Of those, 0% have been an issue. I avoid places and times when there is a higher likelihood of problems. Not at all am I above doing a drive-by in a sketchy area and keeping the wheels rolling.


I don't know their destination until the trip is started, but they're NOT getting into my car until they've provided adequate proof that they're the person who ordered the ride.



ZenUber said:


> I read the opposite from Uber, unless it was an old outdated page.






















KK2929 said:


> ---------------------------
> That is from the passenger TOS - if a female is IN THE CAR and at that time verifies the ride -- if the driver is a rapist or murder, she is already in trouble. I have more females opening the door or asking me to role down the window and then ask if I am xyz or who the ride is for. More women are also verifying the car license plate. I have to say -- I am a female driver. They will act differently with me than they would with a male driver.


As a female driver, I put my safety before passenger demands. Passengers have the year, make and model of my car, they have my name, they have a picture of me and my vehicle, and they have the license plate number of my car. If that's not enough to satisfy their fears, they can find another for of transportation. Often, all I have to "verify" their identity is a name like POTSMOKAH and a picture of their cocker spaniel.

They have 3 options...

1. They confirm their name and their destination;
2. They cancel the ride, I get the cancel fee and they get a ride from someone else;
3. They remain "UNVERIFIED" and the ride counted as a "NO SHOW" after 5 minutes has passed;

Regardless of which option they choose, I will get paid.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> Yes, I am a guy and some of the women act like they are over the top bat shit crazy paranoid. But will then order you to cancel the ride - which begs the question, do you think I'm your driver or not?
> ?????
> What that tells me is that I'm simply in a battle of wills over who HAS to tell who? What?
> If your acting that irrational, and won't verify ANYTHING for me, I don't want you in my car. It's a red flag for me.


-----------------------------
Probably not a good idea to judge the behavior of women until you have walked in our shoes.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Nobody ever wants to steal a freaking Uber!


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> -----------------------------
> Probably not a good idea to judge the behavior of women until you have walked in our shoes.


We could say for the sake of argument, that something happened to a woman to make her that paranoid, and it may be understandable. 
But it's not my fault, not my responsibility, and I'm not taking her in my car. I have my own welfare to consider.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I disagree . If I am dumb enough to work a concert or sports event, 2929??



i do what i must to make sure pax are correct ones..only got #1 since uber started, i will do it my way. as far as concerts and sports events you need to watch your mouth about DUMB . when you dont drive my city. what do you really know about phila. concerts ..sports. this is not .60 cents a mile LA yet....some games and concerts an x xl. or wav can get a $150 ride as we are only 105 miles from nyc....also buddy ..i have ways to effortly find out who my pax is with common sense


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> However, I have never had anyone get defensive but I am a female driver talking to female paxs.
> A male might get some attitude if they ask a female pax what her name is.


It never used to be an issue but the female pax have gotten attitude lately if I ask their name.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

No Prisoners said:


> Happened to me yesterday with Lux ride passenger who insisted that I say her name. Then I told her no problem, but then she would have to show me ID to enter my vehicle since I had to verify who she was. She refused to show ID so I waited the clock down and canceled for cancelation fee right in front of her. Then she got really pissed when I said thank you for cancellation fee. Had my roof open and could hear her cursing me as I waived ? bye.
> 
> This is so easy to fix. All uber has to do is send driver and rider a numeric code just as when logging in app. Driver and passenger then exchange codes upon meeting to get apps to star ride. Then both driver app and passenger app synchronize. This also helps avoid fake reports from riders not being picked up, wrong destination, wrong passengers. So many issues could be avoided with a simple code exchange and synchronization of apps. Furthermore, the rider can simultaneously track GPS routing with driver, thus eliminating route confusions. When riders try to give directions to the driver, all the driver has to say is follow your app GPS, same as driver's.


Careful, a driver was deactivated for requesting to see an ID last month.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

It's really strange we can have 14 pay cards and passengers know nothing and then one passenger gets .Abducted. Murdered. Now everybody's looking for the right car I I see this a lot lately. Good example 50 rides in the city for week 49 passengers don't look at the license plate. After the murder 10 people look at the plate to Make sure that I am the driver. But no matter how many pay costs low pay nobody notices that only us.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> So tonight it happened again. I said I couldn't give her a ride unless she confirmed her name. She said no, according to the rules I have to give her her name. So I told her I couldn't give her a ride. She said she wasn't getting into the car and asked me to cancel.
> 
> Since when does a university president get to re-write Ubers rules?


Great. Click "rider is not here", take your $3.75 and move on. No gas, depreciation or wear and tear for your car.

I would say a college student who cannot read license plate numbers or exhibit difficulty in matching the driver's appearance with the profile photo in the app is intellectually incompetent and wasting his/her parents $ paying the tuition.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

That’s what I did since nobody verified themselves as the rider. Took the cancelation fee.


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> Your logic is flawed. How does someone "steal" an Uber? First that person would have to be headed in the way that the correct Uber driver is headed. Second, after you've acknowledged that you've picked up the rider, their phone makes a notification sound (unless of course they've set the ride up for someone else). The last thing (mostly applies to Texas), considering that Texas has a conceal carry law, it would be kind of crazy for a rider to get into a driver's car under false pretense. The driver always has the upper hand when it comes to the pick-up. If I were a predator, I could pull up to any person that appears to be waiting for a ride, ask them to give me their name, and then convince them that I'm their driver. Considering that the driver has an advantage with them being in their car, I'm perfectly ok with asking them if their name is "______".


Quite easily when they get a driver who asks them if their name is ________? They say yes, and you start the trip. They want to change the destination, but they say their phone is dead, so you change it yourself. They now have a free ride to wherever they're going and you have assisted in them getting it. I've taken passengers who are on their phone, actively watching the wrong person take their Uber ride. It's all fun and games until Uber takes back your pay for that ride for picking up the wrong rider.

It's not hard to ask them what their name is. If they can't come up with the name of the person on the account - no ride for them. It's the only thing we have to verify that we have the correct passenger, other than the destination, which we don't know until we've verified that they are the correct passenger, by asking them their name.

If you are comfortable taking the risk by telling them their name, then have at it. I, however, am not. I have avoided dozens of wrong pax by asking their name and not telling them. I am not willing to give up my pay for a ride.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

pizzaladee said:


> Quite easily when they get a driver who asks them if their name is ________? They say yes, and you start the trip. They want to change the destination, but they say their phone is dead, so you change it yourself. They now have a free ride to wherever they're going and you have assisted in them getting it. I've taken passengers who are on their phone, actively watching the wrong person take their Uber ride. It's all fun and games until Uber takes back your pay for that ride for picking up the wrong rider.
> 
> It's not hard to ask them what their name is. If they can't come up with the name of the person on the account - no ride for them. It's the only thing we have to verify that we have the correct passenger, other than the destination, which we don't know until we've verified that they are the correct passenger, by asking them their name.
> 
> If you are comfortable taking the risk by telling them their name, then have at it. I, however, am not. I have avoided dozens of wrong pax by asking their name and not telling them. I am not willing to give up my pay for a ride.


I don't ask them their name unless there's a reason for me to, i.e. they look suspicious. A small woman isn't going to try to overpower me and have her way with me. It's about using common sense. Given that there was a person MURDERED, I would think that a little common sense would prevail here, but I guess that's why some people are full time uber drivers and don't expect to be anything else.


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> I don't ask them their name unless there's a reason for me to, i.e. they look suspicious. A small woman isn't going to try to overpower me and have her way with me. It's about using common sense. Given that there was a person MURDERED, I would think that a little common sense would prevail here, but I guess that's why some people are full time uber drivers and don't expect to be anything else.


It's not just about them being able to overpower you. It's also about them stealing a ride from someone else and you not getting paid for it. 
Wrong pax taking a ride happens substantially more often than someone being assaulted in an Uber.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

pizzaladee said:


> It's not just about them being able to overpower you. It's also about them stealing a ride from someone else and you not getting paid for it.
> Wrong pax taking a ride happens substantially more often than someone being assaulted in an Uber.


I stop my vehicle and have them change the destination. If they can't, or claim their phone is dead, guess what I have a charging cable. I will explicitly have them hand me their phone if they claim they can't make a change to the destination. At that point, I will see my profile on the app. As I stated before, once you start the trip, it will make a notification sound on their phone. This isn't rocket science.


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> I stop my vehicle and have them change the destination. If they can't, or claim their phone is dead, guess what I have a charging cable. I will explicitly have them hand me their phone if they claim they can't make a change to the destination. At that point, I will see my profile on the app. As I stated before, once you start the trip, it will make a notification sound on their phone. This isn't rocket science.


I'm not claiming it's a hard concept. I'm stating the reasons why we need to confirm their identity. Wrong pax are picked up all the time because people don't use common sense and fall for the scam. I can honestly say I've never heard a notification ping when the trip is started, only when completed. 
I'm not trying to be confrontational. You asked exactly how someone "steals" an Uber. I was explaining how it's done. All the time.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

pizzaladee said:


> I'm not claiming it's a hard concept. I'm stating the reasons why we need to confirm their identity. Wrong pax are picked up all the time because people don't use common sense and fall for the scam. I can honestly say I've never heard a notification ping when the trip is started, only when completed.
> I'm not trying to be confrontational. You asked exactly how someone "steals" an Uber. I was explaining how it's done. All the time.


I think for now, given how recent the murder is, I'm ok with giving my rider a reassurance that I'm not some crazed killer. I do think it's sad that we have some drivers that are looking to be confrontational with the riders given the recent news.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> I remember when the News used to be factual and accurate. Now a days the News is opinions they try to force down your throat to make you think like they want you to think.


More or less, you can thank Rupert Murdoch and Roger Ailes for that...Or at the very least, for making it nakedly obvious.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> I think for now, given how recent the murder is, I'm ok with giving my rider a reassurance that I'm not some crazed killer. I do think it's sad that we have some drivers that are looking to be confrontational with the riders given the recent news.


 The only reason I'm being confrontational, is because the rider wants me to confirm my identity, but they refuse to confirm their's.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> More or less, you can thank Rupert Murdoch and Roger Ailes for that...Or at the very least, for making it nakedly obvious.


They're latecomers. You should google Operation Mockingbird.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Hey, someone should register a board game, players are all paxs, they are fetching an Uber ride. One of the players is a driver, and one is a killer-imposter. The paxs have to figure out who is a real driver. If they get into a wrong cab, they get killed.


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

There was a segment on CNN this morning with two women who had survived an attacks by fake rideshare drivers. Again there was the recommendation, along with other correct ones, to ask the driver to tell them their name.

I've not run into this yet, but I think my response is going to be, "I'll tell you yours if you tell me mine"...!


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

mmn said:


> There was a segment on CNN this morning with two women who had survived an attacks by fake rideshare drivers. Again there was the recommendation, along with other correct ones, to ask the driver to tell them their name.
> 
> I've not run into this yet, but I think my response is going to be, "I'll tell you yours if you tell me mine"...!


I don't care if the rider wants my name or theirs. But when they want both, and refuse to give me either, then they're not getting in my car.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

goneubering said:


> They're latecomers. You should google Operation Mockingbird.


FOX is a latecomer to 'opinion making news' like APPLE was to Smart-Phones. There were many interesting attempts, but Apple set the definitive, popular standard that all future efforts are to be judged against.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

mmn said:


> There was a segment on CNN this morning with two women who had survived an attacks by fake rideshare drivers. Again there was the recommendation, along with other correct ones, to ask the driver to tell them their name.
> 
> I've not run into this yet, but I think my response is going to be, "I'll tell you yours if you tell me mine"...!


The cops need to start setting up stings to remove these creeps from the general population.



Kurt Halfyard said:


> FOX is a latecomer to 'opinion making news' like APPLE was to Smart-Phones. There were many interesting attempts, but Apple set the definitive, popular standard that all future efforts are to be judged against.


Have they ever changed your opinion on anything?


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Have they ever changed your opinion on anything?


Hahaha. I'm not over 65. I'm not into conspiracy theories. And I am not angry at everything all the time.
(I prefer to get my news from a plethora of newspapers, not the TV or the Blogosphere.)


----------



## Veal66 (Dec 8, 2014)

Given 10,000+ Uber rides in the Boston area. I don't drive for Lyft. I always confirm the rider's name by speaking it first to them when they open the door ("Mary?", etc). If I feel something is sketchy, I'll tell them to state my name. That forces them to verify my name from reading their pax app. If they can't do it, the trip does not start. I also confirm the destination that's in the app with them. If they want a different destination, I tell them to update it in the app before we move. If they can't or won't, the ride does not begin.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Hahaha. I'm not over 65. I'm not into conspiracy theories. And I am not angry at everything all the time.
> (I prefer to get my news from a plethora of newspapers, not the TV or the Blogosphere.)


So they failed with you but they're the greatest shining example of media manipulation you're aware of?



Veal66 said:


> Given 10,000+ Uber rides in the Boston area. I don't drive for Lyft. I always confirm the rider's name by speaking it first to them when they open the door ("Mary?", etc). If I feel something is sketchy, I'll tell them to state my name. That forces them to verify my name from reading their pax app. If they can't do it, the trip does not start. I also confirm the destination that's in the app with them. If they want a different destination, I tell them to update it in the app before we move. If they can't or won't, the ride does not begin.


That sounds simple and logical.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

goneubering said:


> So they failed with you but they're the greatest shining example of media manipulation you're aware of?


All of the other media are pure and golden, ZERO bias, exactly. It's only FOX and you've figured out a deep truth of my ignorance about the media. Congrats, you are the first to uncover this. I will be nominating you for the President's Citizen Medal shortly.

(in case you missed it: /sarcasm).


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> All of the other media are pure and golden, ZERO bias, exactly. It's only FOX and you've figured out a deep truth of my ignorance about the media. Congrats, you are the first to uncover this. I will be nominating you for the President's Citizen Medal shortly.
> 
> (in case you missed it: /sarcasm).


No. Didn't miss it but thx for giving me a subtle hint!!


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> The only reason I'm being confrontational, is because the rider wants me to confirm my identity, but they refuse to confirm their's.


So you want them to confirm theirs first? That doesn't make much sense. Confirm your name, then once they're comfortable, have them confirm their name. Here's where you aren't getting it. You're in a car, they're on foot. If there is danger present, you have the advantage. I say give them YOUR name, and then ask them for THEIR name. Once both of you have exchanged information, THEN you can let the rider in. Asking them for their name first and refusing service, that doesn't make any sense to me. But, if that's how you feel you want to do it, I'm sure there are drivers out there that are willing to take these riders off your hands.



Kurt Halfyard said:


> FOX is a latecomer to 'opinion making news' like APPLE was to Smart-Phones. There were many interesting attempts, but Apple set the definitive, popular standard that all future efforts are to be judged against.


I beg to differ, the fact that Faux Noise went out of their way to offer what it claimed to be "from the other side", that's when it lost credibility. There is NO OTHER SIDE when it comes to reporting the news. It's reported, and the viewer draws their conclusions. The sad part is that I hear Rupert Murdoch doesn't slant its news in most other countries that it operates out of, except in the U.S. If you have to actively twist your reporting to fit your narrative, then you're a bastardized news organization. That goes for all news outlets, including MSNBC, which is pathetic in its attempt to be the "Faux Noise of the left".


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> So you want them to confirm theirs first? That doesn't make much sense. Confirm your name, then once they're comfortable, have them confirm their name. Here's where you aren't getting it. You're in a car, they're on foot. If there is danger present, you have the advantage. I say give them YOUR name, and then ask them for THEIR name. Once both of you have exchanged information, THEN you can let the rider in. Asking them for their name first and refusing service, that doesn't make any sense to me. But, if that's how you feel you want to do it, I'm sure there are drivers out there that are willing to take these riders off your hands.
> 
> 
> I beg to differ, the fact that Faux Noise went out of their way to offer what it claimed to be "from the other side", that's when it lost credibility. There is NO OTHER SIDE when it comes to reporting the news. It's reported, and the viewer draws their conclusions. The sad part is that I hear Rupert Murdoch doesn't slant its news in most other countries that it operates out of, except in the U.S. If you have to actively twist your reporting to fit your narrative, then you're a bastardized news organization. That goes for all news outlets, including MSNBC, which is pathetic in its attempt to be the "Faux Noise of the left".


They have your name, photo, picture of your car, and license plate. They know who you are.


----------



## ninfiction (Dec 6, 2018)

I had this happen twice over the weekend. They open my door and immediately say "who are you here to pick up?", Hi, I'm ninfiction, can you verify the name on the account for me? "Who are you here to pick up?" with attitude.

I tell them I only have the account holders name to verify who I'm picking up, if you're my pax you have my name, photo, car and license plate. In both cases they go "oh, yeah I guess that makes sense".

Most of the time I just say "Hi, Pax Name?" and then verify the drop off. But if you're going to open my door and treat me like a killer then you are going to get a lecture about my safety.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

pizzaladee said:


> They have your name, photo, picture of your car, and license plate. They know who you are.


Like I said, if you want to make it difficult for them, then just don't start a thread later saying, "Rated 1 star"..... I'm perfectly ok with understanding that recent events has riders on edge. If you want to exasperate the situation, by all means.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> So you want them to confirm theirs first? That doesn't make much sense. Confirm your name, then once they're comfortable, have them confirm their name. Here's where you aren't getting it. You're in a car, they're on foot. If there is danger present, you have the advantage. I say give them YOUR name, and then ask them for THEIR name. Once both of you have exchanged information, THEN you can let the rider in. Asking them for their name first and refusing service, that doesn't make any sense to me. But, if that's how you feel you want to do it, I'm sure there are drivers out there that are willing to take these riders off your hands.
> 
> 
> I beg to differ, the fact that Faux Noise went out of their way to offer what it claimed to be "from the other side", that's when it lost credibility. There is NO OTHER SIDE when it comes to reporting the news. It's reported, and the viewer draws their conclusions. The sad part is that I hear Rupert Murdoch doesn't slant its news in most other countries that it operates out of, except in the U.S. If you have to actively twist your reporting to fit your narrative, then you're a bastardized news organization. That goes for all news outlets, including MSNBC, which is pathetic in its attempt to be the "Faux Noise of the left".


No, you are not getting it. I ask for their name, and they say no you give me my name. So I give them their name. Then I asked them to give me my name, and they say no you give me your name. Get it? They want me to give them both names. What don't you get about that?


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> No, you are not getting it. I ask for their name, and they say no you give me my name. So I give them their name. Then I asked them to give me my name, and they say no you give me your name. Get it? They want me to give them both names. What don't you get about that?


Like I said, go ahead and make it difficult for riders, just don't complain about your 1-star ratings sure to follow. What a lot of drivers fail to understand is we're there providing a service to riders. I'm not saying you have to give them a foot massage, you just need to ease up, especially given what's recently transpired on the news. If that's too much, there are a lot of other jobs out there that aren't customer facing. Just remember that you're always going to have to answer to someone.


----------



## Deepscout (Sep 3, 2018)

I have always called out their name as they approach. They nod, and try to get in the car. I ask them for their driver's name, and they look and tell me. I was taught that this is the correct way to do a "name handshake." Never a problem.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> I don't ask them their name unless there's a reason for me to, i.e. they look suspicious. A small woman isn't going to try to overpower me and have her way with me. It's about using common sense. Given that there was a person MURDERED, I would think that a little common sense would prevail here, but I guess that's why some people are full time uber drivers and don't expect to be anything else.


Didn't the guy who was murdered in AZ get killed by a woman with a knife?


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

itendstonight said:


> Didn't the guy who was murdered in AZ get killed by a woman with a knife?


If this job is too dangerous for you, have you considered going to work as a cashier at some store that caters to old women? Like Hobby Lobby? Yarn Barn?


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> If this job is too dangerous for you, have you considered going to work as a cashier at some store that caters to old women? Like Hobby Lobby? Yarn Barn?


I drive a city bus as a day job. Uber and lyft are 1000x safer than the garbage that rides the bus. The druggies, alcoholics, criminals going to and from the jail or court, homeless freaks that haven't bathed in years. I'll be fine ridesharing for extra cash. Day job pays the bills and new car and gives amazing health insurance and sick/vacation hours. Rideshare is fun money.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

itendstonight said:


> I drive a city bus as a day job. Uber and lyft are 1000x safer than the garbage that rides the bus. The druggies, alcoholics, criminals going to and from the jail or court, homeless freaks that haven't bathed in years. I'll be fine ridesharing for extra cash. Day job pays the bills and new car and gives amazing health insurance and sick/vacation hours. Rideshare is fun money.


It is, which is why I have a hard time understanding why someone would want to start a ride right off the bat on the wrong foot.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> Like I said, go ahead and make it difficult for riders, just don't complain about your 1-star ratings sure to follow. What a lot of drivers fail to understand is we're there providing a service to riders. I'm not saying you have to give them a foot massage, you just need to ease up, especially given what's recently transpired on the news. If that's too much, there are a lot of other jobs out there that aren't customer facing. Just remember that you're always going to have to answer to someone.


You still don't understand. There's a difference between good old fashioned customer service, and catering to crazy childish behavior that puts drivers in the position of accepting potentially the wrong pax, or the right pax but someone capable of false accusations. There are limits to what can reasonably be expected from legitimate customer service. I draw the line where I might be picking up the wrong pax, or picking up a pax with the mental instability such that I might falsely be accused of something. The problem isn't that I should lighten up or quite Uber. The problem is that some pax should get a grip or stop taking Uber! It's not incumbent upon me to cater to unstable people. I answer to my wife, the law, the insurance companies, and Uber. I don't answer to rude, condescending, belligerent, hysterical pax. Legitimate customer service requires a foundation of mutual respect. The responsibility is not all mine. If the pax is incapable of doing their part - cancel.

Where do YOU draw the line. Do you HAVE a line?


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> You still don't understand. There's a difference between good old fashioned customer service, and catering to crazy childish behavior that puts drivers in the position of accepting potentially the wrong pax, or the right pax but someone capable of false accusations. There are limits to what can reasonably be expected from legitimate customer service. I draw the line where I might be picking up the wrong pax, or picking up a pax with the mental instability such that I might falsely be accused of something. The problem isn't that I should lighten up or quite Uber. The problem is that some pax should get a grip or stop taking Uber! It's not incumbent upon me to cater to unstable people. I answer to my wife, the law, the insurance companies, and Uber. I don't answer to rude, condescending, belligerent, hysterical pax. Legitimate customer service requires a foundation of mutual respect. The responsibility is not all mine. If the pax is incapable of doing their part - cancel.
> 
> Where do YOU draw the line. Do you HAVE a line?


No, I understand clearly, without the riders we aren't here. You can complain all you want and argue with your riders, just don't get mad when your rating suffers for it.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

itendstonight said:


> Didn't the guy who was murdered in AZ get killed by a woman with a knife?


A girl. 16 I think.



TXUbering said:


> Like I said, go ahead and make it difficult for riders, just don't complain about your 1-star ratings sure to follow. What a lot of drivers fail to understand is we're there providing a service to riders. I'm not saying you have to give them a foot massage, you just need to ease up, especially given what's recently transpired on the news. If that's too much, there are a lot of other jobs out there that aren't customer facing. Just remember that you're always going to have to answer to someone.


What you are doing is the equivalent of having a person walk in your pizza shop and you ask them "Are you Michael?" They say yes and you hand them Michael's pizza, already paid for online. 5 minutes later Michael shows up, pissed off you gave away his pizza and complains to corporate.

It is NOT bad customer service to ask someone who walks in "Whose pizza are you picking up?"

Also, unless Michael gets truly upset, it's also a lot safer to give away a pizza to the wrong person than have a random person in your car who is either trying to steal a ride, or too out of it to know what car they got in.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> A girl. 16 I think.
> 
> 
> What you are doing is the equivalent of having a person walk in your pizza shop and you ask them "Are you Michael?" They say yes and you hand them Michael's pizza, already paid for online. 5 minutes later Michael shows up, pissed off you gave away his pizza and complains to corporate.
> ...


Not the same. I've had someone get into my car with the wrong name. They thought I had said a different name that started with the same first letter. They didn't intend on "stealing" a ride, they were just mistaken. I think you guys are making more out of this than it is. But like I said, make as big a deal about it as you want. I'll make out fine without confronting my rider.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> No, I understand clearly, without the riders we aren't here. You can complain all you want and argue with your riders, just don't get mad when your rating suffers for it.


I get it now. You're just trolling. Have fun.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

No you don't, and I don't think you will. Good luck on this platform, but I don't see you succeeding with it, not with your current mindset.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

You don't have to give me your name.

I don't have to give you a ride.

We live in a free(ish) society.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

goneubering said:


> The cops need to start setting up stings to remove these creeps from the general population.


The problem with this is the lack of punishment in this country, criminals should not have a rap sheet that is pages long, punish criminals and take a bite out of crime, arrest, slap on the wrist, and release puts the bite on the victim because more often than not these slaps on the wrist do nothing but embolden criminals to step up their game because they are not being punished.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

I don't have the patience to read every response on here so this may have been covered. She insisted on YOUR name first ….fine. Tell her. Then make sure she verifies HER name. What's the problem?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> Like I said, go ahead and make it difficult for riders, just don't complain about your 1-star ratings sure to follow. What a lot of drivers fail to understand is we're there providing a service to riders. I'm not saying you have to give them a foot massage, you just need to ease up, especially given what's recently transpired on the news. If that's too much, there are a lot of other jobs out there that aren't customer facing. Just remember that you're always going to have to answer to someone.


So I am guessing you are in a market where people don't purposely try to snag other peoples rides. I'm in that kind of market as well, I still like to have the pax verify one part of the information over me trusting a PAX is not trying to snag a free ride. I don't argue with them or get into a pissing contest, it is not worth it. But again I am generally in a reasonable minded market where pax always agree with duel verification. Now when I get into the Miami area my mind set changes completely, as the quality of PAX also change. There are people out there purposefully scamming and I won't be part of it.

I keep saying, every market is different do what works for you in your market.

And for the record in Miami on a couple of occasions I had people try to get in my car fully knowing I was not their Uber dirver. After finding a locked door and a little back and forth they both offered me cash for a ride which it really pissed them off when I refused it.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> No you don't, and I don't think you will. Good luck on this platform, but I don't see you succeeding with it, not with your current mindset.


 I recognize the trolling behavior from my Facebook days. It's usually centered around politics but in your case it looks like retribution for something or other. You had me going there for a little bit too. Well done.


----------



## iDriveuThrive (Sep 2, 2018)

Z129 said:


> Ditto.
> 
> They have my name, my picture, my license plate number. I have their account name. Period. If they can't confirm the account name then they aren't getting in my vehicle.


Seriously that and when they're texting me what they're wearing :/. I answer ok then describe everything they already have. I already have to watch the road while driving now you want to be Waldo... nah


----------



## RetiredArmyGuy (Dec 15, 2018)

Haven't had that issue in Pensacola; guess riders are more civilized here. I roll down the window and ask if they are" ", and they ask me if I'm Ed. If they don't ask me, I introduce myself once they get in. While they're putting their seatbelt on, I ask where we're going while I swipe the app. 0% problems.


----------



## Spike72 (Jan 18, 2017)

10 pages of this? I didn't go through all 10 pages, but let me sum up how it's supposed to go.

As the driver, all we have is a name and a location. Anyone at that location could be your rider, and anybody can say "Yes that's my name" when you blurt a name out loud. For the driver's protection, you shouldn't do that. I've had people try to steal rides like this.

The rider has a name, make, model, license plate and picture of the driver. Subjectively speaking there can be more than one driver with the same name, make, model (and color) as the driver in the app. Hell, I will even concede that there are other people in the world that look slightly like me. 

However, there is only one unique identifier in this entire transaction: your license plate number. Riders should be checking that license plate number before they even reach for the door handle. If they're not, they're not following the protocols of the platform. And, sorry to say, they accept the onus for that.

As the driver, their name is the only identifier with their destination being the other identifier you can acquire once you've started the trip. Which means they're already in your vehicle. Drivers deserve protection as well.


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> ----------
> 
> Actually, I do not see the problems that you are talking about. They either tell me who called for the Lyft ride or give me the destination address. You want problems -- according to L/U T.O.S., pax are NOT suppose to call rides for other people. We are in violation of the TOS every time we allow one of these rides.


are you sure about that TOS thing? I am pretty sure that is allowed.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> I recognize the trolling behavior from my Facebook days. It's usually centered around politics but in your case it looks like retribution for something or other. You had me going there for a little bit too. Well done.


Wow, this delusion really explains why you're having so hard a time getting it. If it's that problematic, why don't you try your hand at something a little more simple? Maybe on one of my longer days of Ubering, I'll try to walk in your shoes. I'll ask every rider if they intend on stealing a ride from me and then I'll badger them for their name. I'm sure that'll go smoothly.....

And for the record, I think it's a little ridiculous that some of you actually think there are large swaths of people looking to "steal rides".


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> Wow, this delusion really explains why you're having so hard a time getting it. If it's that problematic, why don't you try your hand at something a little more simple? Maybe on one of my longer days of Ubering, I'll try to walk in your shoes. I'll ask every rider if they intend on stealing a ride from me and then I'll badger them for their name. I'm sure that'll go smoothly.....
> 
> And for the record, I think it's a little ridiculous that some of you actually think there are large swaths of people looking to "steal rides".


I don't think there are large swaths of people looking to "steal rides", however those people do exist, some markets more than others. Better to be prepared than cheated.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> I don't think there are large swaths of people looking to "steal rides", however those people do exist, some markets more than others. Better to be prepared than cheated.


The easy fix is to not deviate from where the app says their destination is. If they insist you take them to their "updated" destination, and you confirm that they aren't the person they claimed, then you kick them out. And I don't mean in some shopping center. Kick them out in some desolate place. Hell, drive to the nearest police station and have them arrested. I'm not sure how hard that can be. And then you have to figure, what are the odds that someone is going to be waiting exactly where your passenger is waiting? The odds aren't big enough to warrant the kind of push-back that the OP is engaging in. Then again, you may be right about it being more prevalent in his location, especially if he lives in Detroit.


----------



## Fuges (Apr 10, 2019)

They don't tell you their name, you tell them their name and they should confirm it. That's the whole point - if they say their name when they open the door, an impostor driver would just say "Yep, Hi Suzie". The driver should say "Suzie" and the rider then needs to confirm.


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

Fuges said:


> They don't tell you their name, you tell them their name and they should confirm it. That's the whole point - if they say their name when they open the door, an impostor driver would just say "Yep, Hi Suzie". The driver should say "Suzie" and the rider then needs to confirm.


Nope. An impostor rider would just say "yep, I'm Suzie".


----------



## Fuges (Apr 10, 2019)

mmn said:


> Nope. An impostor rider would just say "yep, I'm Suzie".


Well isn't that protecting the driver and not the rider? What would the point of an impostor rider be other than to assault the driver? They'd be stuck going to the location the real driver entered. The point of the safety measures is to protect the riders - which would require the driver to confirm the rider's name.

What am I missing?


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

mmn said:


> Nope. An impostor rider would just say "yep, I'm Suzie".


And an imposter driver wouldn't be driving the right kind of car with the right license plate and would not look exactly like the picture uber provides the rider.


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

Fuges said:


> Well isn't that protecting the driver and not the rider? What would the point of an impostor rider be other than to assault the driver? They'd be stuck going to the location the real driver entered. The point of the safety measures is to protect the riders - which would require the driver to confirm the rider's name.
> 
> What am I missing?


Well, it is right for both to confirm, but that doesn't do it. There's already been a lot of discussion about this in other threads.

A rider has several ways to confirm they are in the right car with the right driver. They have the car, the license number, the driver's name, and picture. The only thing a driver has is the name on the account.

If you ask for the name on the account and they refuse, you've lost the only means you have of verifying you have either the right person or at least domeone who has that information, such as a person the account holder has requested a ride for. If you ask "are you ...?" you've given up your only means of verifying them. So, if they verify you unlock. If not you move on.

Once a rider has verified themselves and before they get in the car they need to ask the driver his name, after they've verified the car, license plate and picture. It's a really simple exchange.


----------



## Uber_BoutsBangAU (Nov 26, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> It's happened to me several times now. I ask them their name, and they tell me no, I have to give them their name. I try to tell them that's not how it works, and they try to tell me those are the rules. And then they talk about some woman in the news who was killed by her Uber driver. So tonight it happened again. I said I couldn't give her a ride unless she confirmed her name. She said no, according to the rules I have to give her her name. So I told her I couldn't give her a ride. She said she wasn't getting into the car and asked me to cancel. So I called Uber just to verify and make sure I'm doing this right, and I am. Uber seems to be unaware of this new problem. So I looked up this recent murder and here's what it said:
> 
> *Killing of South Carolina student who mistook car for Uber prompts rideshare-safety campaign*
> "We want every college student in America to take a pledge that says they will never get into a rideshare without first asking the driver, 'What's my name?'" the university president said.
> ...


Call them.They want to play.Call


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

TXUbering said:


> Wow, this delusion really explains why you're having so hard a time getting it. If it's that problematic, why don't you try your hand at something a little more simple? Maybe on one of my longer days of Ubering, I'll try to walk in your shoes. I'll ask every rider if they intend on stealing a ride from me and then I'll badger them for their name. I'm sure that'll go smoothly.....
> 
> And for the record, I think it's a little ridiculous that some of you actually think there are large swaths of people looking to "steal rides".


I've given almost 4000 Uber rides and never had one rider steal a ride or a charging cable. I guess each market is different.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

From Uber, no where does it say make the driver tell you who they are.

Being an independent contractor is great, do what you think is right for you and your market, for me I'll let the passenger identify themselves with their name if they want to get in my car. Not paranoid, not angry, just consistent in my procedures.

To help keep riders safe, we vet Uber driver-partners and build our technology with safety in mind. But there are also things that you as a rider can do to stay safe. We worked with law enforcement to create this list of tips to help you stay safe while riding with Uber.


*Plan ahead.* Before you request a ride, think about where you're headed and review the safety features in the app so you know how to use them.
*Request your ride inside.* Avoid spending unnecessary time outside alone with your phone in your hand. Instead, wait indoors until the app shows your driver has arrived.
*Get in the right car.* Before you get in the car, check that license plate, driver photo, and driver name all match what's listed in the app. Uber rides can only be requested through the app, so never get in a car with a driver who claims to be with Uber and offers a ride.
*Be a backseat rider.* If you're riding alone, sit in the backseat. This ensures you can safely exit on either side of the vehicle to avoid moving traffic, and it gives you and your driver some personal space.
*Buckle up.* The Centers for Disease Control reports that seatbelt use is the most effective way to save lives and reduce injuries related to car accidents.
*Share your trip details with a friend.* While en route, tap "Share status" in the app to share your driver's name, photo, license plate, and location with a friend or family member. They can track your trip and see your ETA without downloading the Uber app.
*Protect your personal information.* There's no need to share your phone number or other contact information with your driver. If a rider and driver need to contact each other, the Uber app automatically anonymizes both phone numbers to protect everyone's privacy.
*Follow your intuition.* Trust your instincts and use your best judgement when riding with Uber. And if you ever feel you're in an emergency situation, call 911 immediately.
*Be kind and respectful.* As outlined in our community guidelines, please respect your driver and his or her car.
*Give feedback on your trip.* Your feedback helps us improve the Uber experience for everyone. Our 24/7 global support team reviews feedback and will follow up with appropriate action on any reports of conduct that violate our community guidelines.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> From Uber: "Once you're in the car, have your driver confirm your name before they go."
> 
> From Lyft: "Make sure to verify your driver's name with the name of the driver in your app. Or, you can ask them to verify your name or destination first."
> 
> That's what Uber and Lyft are officially telling people. It's obvious that they've decided to throw driver safety under the bus to make it seem like they care about safety.


Uber actually says the opposite. "Drivers will often ask your name before starting the trip."

https://help.uber.com/riders/articl...e?nodeId=02746faf-1bc6-4d3f-8ba2-ab35f36d7191


Fuges said:


> Well isn't that protecting the driver and not the rider? What would the point of an impostor rider be other than to assault the driver? They'd be stuck going to the location the real driver entered. The point of the safety measures is to protect the riders - which would require the driver to confirm the rider's name.
> 
> What am I missing?


You are missing the other protections for the rider.

Rider has
Vehicle MAKE MODEL COLOR and LICENSE PLATE NUMBER
Driver NAME and PICTURE for verification.

If any of those don't match, DO NOT GET IN THE VEHICLE.



Fuges said:


> They don't tell you their name, you tell them their name and they should confirm it. That's the whole point - if they say their name when they open the door, an impostor driver would just say "Yep, Hi Suzie". The driver should say "Suzie" and the rider then needs to confirm.


When they open the door the should have already verified the vehicle by MAKE MODEL COLOR and LICENSE PLATE!! When they get it they verify driver by DRIVER'S NAME and PICTURE.

DRIVER verifies passenger by them giving their name.

Maybe you aren't cut out for rideshare.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

jlong105 said:


> Uber actually says the opposite. "Drivers will often ask your name before starting the trip."


Their "policy" varies, depending on where you're getting the information from.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> Their "policy" varies, depending on where you're getting the information from.
> 
> View attachment 311018


Somewhat. The driver can confirm their name without giving it first.

Driver "Hello, I'm John, what's your name?"
Rider; "Hi! my name is Suzy, good to meet you!"
Driver, "I'm sorry, that is not the name on the account."
Rider, "Oh, my boyfriend scheduled this ride for me. His name is Hubert.:
Driver, "Thank you for confirming the name. (accepts ride) Are you heading to 123 Main St?"
Rider, "Yes, that's where my dealer operates."
Driver, "No problem, we will be there in 13 minutes. Would you like to borrow some body armor as we go to that side of town?"
Rider, "No thanks! I have my own."

Driver confirmed Rider's name AND account holder's name. This is a safe ride. With the possible exception of the destination.

Driver's are not confirming the passenger knows their own name, they are confirming the passenger's name is the same as the app. Asking the passenger "Are you Betty?" Does not confirm the name.

That is like saying, "Is this your $100 bill?"


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> Their "policy" varies, depending on where you're getting the information from.
> 
> View attachment 311018


Once you're in the car, have your driver confirm your name before they go.

That is pretty vague.

Driver: Hi, I'm FLKeys, can you please confirm your name with me?
Driver: Hi, I'm FLKeys, is your name PAX?

To me these are two methods of confirming passenger name. The first one I can verify, the second one I can not verify, I have to trust the PAX. I'm going with the first option.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

jlong105 said:


> Somewhat. The driver can confirm their name without giving it first.
> 
> Driver "Hello, I'm John, what's your name?"
> Rider; "Hi! my name is Suzy, good to meet you!"
> ...


I didn't write that, UBER DID.

Me (while they're still outside the car) - What's your name?
Them - Fred
Me - Fred, can you confirm your destination for me please?
Them - Columbia Tower on 5th
Me (unlocks door) - Let's go.


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

We're beginning to flog a deceased equine here. Those that get it, got it. Those that don't, won't.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> Wow, this delusion really explains why you're having so hard a time getting it. If it's that problematic, why don't you try your hand at something a little more simple? Maybe on one of my longer days of Ubering, I'll try to walk in your shoes. I'll ask every rider if they intend on stealing a ride from me and then I'll badger them for their name. I'm sure that'll go smoothly.....
> 
> And for the record, I think it's a little ridiculous that some of you actually think there are large swaths of people looking to "steal rides".


 That's quite the imagination you got there. So much drama! You should give up Ubering and start writing tweets for Trump.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

goneubering said:


> I've given almost 4000 Uber rides and never had one rider steal a ride or a charging cable. I guess each market is different.


Me neither. I still can't figure out how anyone schemes to "steal a ride". First they'll have to be in an area where the person is catching an Uber/Lyft. Then the person will have to be sure that the correct gender is ordering a ride. And finally, the scammer has to figure that he/she is going some place that they actually have to go. If this person is really that bored, then they may need a psychiatric evaluation more than they need a "random car ride".



Fuges said:


> They don't tell you their name, you tell them their name and they should confirm it. That's the whole point - if they say their name when they open the door, an impostor driver would just say "Yep, Hi Suzie". The driver should say "Suzie" and the rider then needs to confirm.


Considering the girl that was recently murdered probably did the same scenario above, kind of thick headed of some drivers to insist that's how they want to conduct their business. When you consider a murder vs someone stealing a ride, I'm perfectly ok with giving the pax a little leeway that may result in someone "stealing a ride" from me vs a pax being murdered by someone pretending to be their driver.



Fozzie said:


> I didn't write that, UBER DID.
> 
> *Murderer* (while they're still outside the car) - What's your name?
> Them - Fred
> ...


I made some changes to demonstrate how easy it would be for a pax to become a victim given recent events.

Vs of course

Me: (looking for Amanda, seeing Fred standing where Uber tells me my pax is) "Hi are you waiting on an Uber?"
Fred: yes
Me: (obvious that he doesn't look like an Amanda) Is the name for the Uber request different than your name?
Fred: (trying to scam a ride) No
Me: (red flags raised) Let me call from the app "Hi, is this Amanda? This is your Uber rider, am I picking someone up with a different name?" (with my windows rolled up so Fred can't hear our discussion) 
Amanda: No you're picking me up, I'll be right outside
Me: (Driving away from Fred, and watching Fozzie slowly pull up behind me with a cross look on his face)

Again, like I've said repeatedly, we have to weigh recent events with how we're handling some of these pickups.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> Again, like I've said repeatedly, we have to weigh recent events with how we're handling some of these pickups.


I don't think we need to change anything. Passengers have multiple ways to verify that we are who we are. The thing that's lacking is the limited number of ways FOR US TO VERIFY WHO THEY ARE.

If the year/make/model of my car, my license plate number and pictures of both myself and my car isn't enough for them, their paranoid asses can walk.

All I have most of the time is a name like "PotSmokah" and a picture of his German Shepard. It doesn't hurt anything for them to give up a little bit of information to secure their ride home.

My car, my rules, my safety first.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

TXUbering said:


> Me neither. I still can't figure out how anyone schemes to "steal a ride". First they'll have to be in an area where the person is catching an Uber/Lyft. Then the person will have to be sure that the correct gender is ordering a ride. And finally, the scammer has to figure that he/she is going some place that they actually have to go. If this person is really that bored, then they may need a psychiatric evaluation more than they need a "random car ride".


Or they come out of the bar and jump in. Driver asks, "are you Harry?" "No, he's my boyfriend, it's his account." "Ok you going to 222 Dump St?" "Sure, am!" Once away from the high price surge area... "Oh actually can you stop by that 711 I need some smokes?" "Sure, no problem." Pax jumps out and says, "actually, I might be a minute I'll call another ride." Uses their own account to request new ride.

Stolen Uber and screwed driver out of surge.


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

Maybe I am doing something wrong here, but for destination I don't see anything and if I pull up waybill it just says as directed. Until the ride starts of course.

During Rodeo Days, attempted thefts and innocent mixups were running rampant on me, and I was staying away from Nrg. Then I started demanding My Name first, naturally riders respond with theirs though usually get it right in second request. 3rd time is cancel / wait then cancel. Occasionally rider then gets half a thought formed and texts me my name, but still won't tell me my name...

Exchange is caught on dashcam of course. CYA and all.

Thwarted a rider that took a couple extra attempts to get name right, and *****ed about it entire way that he shouldn't have to do that. Kicked to curb at safe area, happened to be constable station-pure coincidence-and cancelled since was getting overly agitated and hostile. Traded 1* naturally.

My vehicle is fairly uncommon for TNC, definitely hard to miss. Plates are easily seen / verified tho only had 1 rider do it.

Biggest 'innocent' mixup is mistaking a dark colored Chevy pickup for a Vermillion (bright) Red Ford pickup. Yeah, it happens *all* the time with members of Drunken Nation. Beer Bottle Goggles still on I s'pose.



jiglum said:


> I used to make passengers give me their name too, but after considering it further, if a passenger feels more comfortable with me verifying their name thats cool because then I can turn around and ask them where they are going to verify it is actually the right person. Thats my new protocol


Well, umm, not quite. Pax name is displayed on both apps, and I have caught people trying to look in through windows of my vehicle and approaching from behind. More common when multiple people getting in on both sides tho.

My Name (driver name) is not displayed by default on driver or Pax app. You have to pull up profile to get it.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> Me neither. I still can't figure out how anyone schemes to "steal a ride". First they'll have to be in an area where the person is catching an Uber/Lyft. Then the person will have to be sure that the correct gender is ordering a ride. And finally, the scammer has to figure that he/she is going some place that they actually have to go. If this person is really that bored, then they may need a psychiatric evaluation more than they need a "random car ride".
> 
> 
> Considering the girl that was recently murdered probably did the same scenario above, kind of thick headed of some drivers to insist that's how they want to conduct their business. When you consider a murder vs someone stealing a ride, I'm perfectly ok with giving the pax a little leeway that may result in someone "stealing a ride" from me vs a pax being murdered by someone pretending to be their driver.
> ...


I drove 3 months without a problem. And then had 2 within a week. Very petty. One was $8 and the other $5. I'm in the philly market.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

jlong105 said:


> Or they come out of the bar and jump in. Driver asks, "are you Harry?" "No, he's my boyfriend, it's his account." "Ok you going to 222 Dump St?" "Sure, am!" Once away from the high price surge area... "Oh actually can you stop by that 711 I need some smokes?" "Sure, no problem." Pax jumps out and says, "actually, I might be a minute I'll call another ride." Uses their own account to request new ride.
> 
> Stolen Uber and screwed driver out of surge.


I generally have my doors locked until I can confirm the rider. I also don't normally do the drunken frenzied times. I don't think I've ever had anyone steal a ride from me in that manner. And if they ask for a stop, I tend to ask them to change it in the app. Oh and in my area, we have a beacon that lights up the same color. That's another giveaway. As for the person saying that they are someone's "bf/gf", I have no problem calling the number.

But like I said, everyone's going to handle it their own way. I think being a little confrontational may not be the best approach, but whatever works for you.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> I generally have my doors locked until I can confirm the rider. I also don't normally do the drunken frenzied times. I don't think I've ever had anyone steal a ride from me in that manner. And if they ask for a stop, I tend to ask them to change it in the app. Oh and in my area, we have a beacon that lights up the same color. That's another giveaway. As for the person saying that they are someone's "bf/gf", I have no problem calling the number.
> 
> But like I said, everyone's going to handle it their own way. I think being a little confrontational may not be the best approach, but whatever works for you.


I don't initiate the confrontation. I merely request the update in the app, and the pax becomes defiant and ultimately confrontational. It's only happened a couple times. But it's a ***** when it happens. So I stopped driving in the city at night.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Having them confirm their name is super super vague.

Make sure you put in any email issues with Uber “customer refused to confirm their identity”
It would make it easier to argue and easier for Rohit to find the policy.



Personally (given how little these jokers ever seemed to know about the for-hire industry) 

I suspect that they have been winging it. And have no idea why you never ask them “if they are bob”


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Today I had my first pax who was aware of this issue. She approached the car and opened the door, and before getting in, said, "Gil?"

I had to explain to her that anyone posing as an Uber driver could have answered yes, and that it wasn't as good as comparing the car make and color and plate and photo of the driver.

Funny thing, I have driven her at least four times before. She should know I am legit.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

itendstonight said:


> Didn't the guy who was murdered in AZ get killed by a woman with a knife?


That driver didn't have a gun to defend himself with. ?


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

ZenUber said:


> The rider could give the drivers name, and the driver could give the riders name - or - rider and driver could each give their own name. Either way would work, but the first option is the standard accepted procedure, and trying to swap it would only create confusion at this point. I have a lot of people who get in the car saying my name, they are not supposed to. The system works if only people would use it as intended. I offered my name to my last rider, but she would not offer hers. She simply doesn't understand that we need verification too. And she wouldn't let me get two words out of my mouth to try to explain. And it's not the first time I've hit that brick wall with a female pax.
> 
> But there are articles out there calling for the driver to give both names, saying:
> When you approach the car, before getting in, ask the driver both what his or her name is and what your name is to be sure you're with the correct driver.
> This is insane.


People steal other people's Ubers. That's a fact. Us having ro congirm the rider's name first is completely obtuse and absurd. What I do is ask them to confirm their name first, then I give my name and I confirm their address before they get i the vehicle. The rider should know we wouldn't have the correct address if we weren't the correct Uber.

They can't all be that stupid.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

kbrown said:


> People steal other people's Ubers. That's a fact. Us having ro congirm the rider's name first is completely obtuse and absurd. What I do is ask them to confirm their name first, then I give my name and I confirm their address before they get i the vehicle. The rider should know we wouldn't have the correct address if we weren't the correct Uber.
> 
> They can't all be that stupid.


"They can't all be that stupid"
Not all of them, but a few of them definitely are.


----------



## Antquisha (Apr 12, 2019)

Since this murder I've seen a spike in pax literally circling my car slowly, checking everything over and over before getting in, their mouths moving as they read the app then my plate, while I sit there going ???.

Like seriously, cut the crap. For those pax especially who are already outside waiting ... you can see how close I am to you. You can see the plate, car color etc. as I pull up. It's helluva awkward doing that car circling thing. And in my case as a black woman it's especially annoying, because what are the odds that I pull right up to your big toe, you're the only person standing there, I look at you, and i'm an imposter murderer?

I understand you need to make sure but use common sense and don't be so obvious. If it's dark fine. Lots of ppl around u waiting also, fine. Otherwise, effin get in. I'm holding up traffic in this narrow side street that you made me come down 10 feet when you could have stood at the corner. ?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

It’s WAY easier for the customer to confirm we are the correct driver/car than it is for us to confirm that they are there correct customer.


I really wish the media would understand that.


----------



## 49matrix (Feb 3, 2015)

ZenUber said:


> It's happened to me several times now. I ask them their name, and they tell me no, I have to give them their name. I try to tell them that's not how it works, and they try to tell me those are the rules. And then they talk about some woman in the news who was killed by her Uber driver. So tonight it happened again. I said I couldn't give her a ride unless she confirmed her name. She said no, according to the rules I have to give her her name. So I told her I couldn't give her a ride. She said she wasn't getting into the car and asked me to cancel. So I called Uber just to verify and make sure I'm doing this right, and I am. Uber seems to be unaware of this new problem. So I looked up this recent murder and here's what it said:
> 
> *Killing of South Carolina student who mistook car for Uber prompts rideshare-safety campaign*
> "We want every college student in America to take a pledge that says they will never get into a rideshare without first asking the driver, 'What's my name?'" the university president said.
> ...


I drive in the NC Piedmont area and last week was the huge twice yearly Furniture Market in High Point. I got a request that had the name in some Asian language that I could not read. So I'm looking for an Asian looking person and this white American guy opens the back door and gets in! He said "You must be my Uber". I asked him if he spelled his name in Chinese and pointed to it on the screen and told him I could not take him. By the time he had finished laboring the point and got out, I could not find the right rider anywhere and had to "No Show" him. Bloody idiot, but I did get a cancellation fee.

While I'm here, to all the drivers in this area who wait in the Uber/Lyft parking lot at the GSO airport and there are 20/25 cars there waiting for maybe 3/4 flight arrivals over the next 2/3 hours, or longer! There is an app that lets you know arrivals and departures you know! Back in February I flew into GSO and the Lyft driver that picked me up pissed & moaned about waiting 3 hours for a passenger! Driving in the suburbs of Greensboro I can make $80/100 in about 3 hours. Dumb as dumb waiter, all of you!



Antquisha said:


> Since this murder I've seen a spike in pax literally circling my car slowly, checking everything over and over before getting in, their mouths moving as they read the app then my plate, while I sit there going ???.
> 
> Like seriously, cut the crap. For those pax especially who are already outside waiting ... you can see how close I am to you. You can see the plate, car color etc. as I pull up. It's helluva awkward doing that car circling thing. And in my case as a black woman it's especially annoying, because what are the odds that I pull right up to your big toe, you're the only person standing there, I look at you, and i'm an imposter murderer?
> 
> I understand you need to make sure but use common sense and don't be so obvious. If it's dark fine. Lots of ppl around u waiting also, fine. Otherwise, effin get in. I'm holding up traffic in this narrow side street that you made me come down 10 feet when you could have stood at the corner. ?


When I saw this on the news I though just how stupid that young lady was. I'm very sorry that she was killed but with the information she had about her Uber driver and his car I'm wondering if this accident was alcohol related.


----------



## IGotDrive (Oct 8, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> Riders have four ways to verify their driver. They have our name, picture, car, and license plate number.


More than four...they also get an ETA, have your location in real-time, have a way to call you, have a way to text you, and get notification of your arrival. Many people are just lazy af and would ask you to carry them to and from the vehicles if they could.


----------



## Thepeoplewearent (Jul 26, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> ---------------------
> I disagree . If I am dumb enough to work a concert or sports event, I have been sitting for several minutes in traffic, finally found my pax and now sitting in traffic to get out of the area. I AM NOT going to say, " Sorry, I will not take you because You did not call for the ride." ( 15k rides only had wrong person in car 50 ft. ) Whatever that means - I find it amazing that you have 15,000 trips and using that format to determine if you have the correct pax. It does not matter who is paying for whom. None of the drivers business.


Oh no its not my business who I allow inside my 15,000 dollar go mobile. Not at all.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Antquisha said:


> Since this murder I've seen a spike in pax literally circling my car slowly, checking everything over and over before getting in, their mouths moving as they read the app then my plate, while I sit there going ???.
> 
> Like seriously, cut the crap. For those pax especially who are already outside waiting ... you can see how close I am to you. You can see the plate, car color etc. as I pull up. It's helluva awkward doing that car circling thing. And in my case as a black woman it's especially annoying, because what are the odds that I pull right up to your big toe, you're the only person standing there, I look at you, and i'm an imposter murderer?
> 
> I understand you need to make sure but use common sense and don't be so obvious. If it's dark fine. Lots of ppl around u waiting also, fine. Otherwise, effin get in. I'm holding up traffic in this narrow side street that you made me come down 10 feet when you could have stood at the corner. ?


Yes - it's paranoid and rude to the point of being disrespectful. If you are that scared, you shouldn't be taking Uber. If they go through all that, and then get in and still act suspicious, we just just cancel and kick them out.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

jiglum said:


> The answer then is both you are saying? If a passenger asks me what their name is and I give it to them and they go to hop in, I can counter with "and what's my name?" Both parties should know the answers I like it


Kind of.
It doesn't work if your name is like Samir Nagheenanajar.





Sort of like how non-Christian names show up and trying not to offend by botching the name, my response is "hey there!" not "hey there John!" or "Hey there Mike!" but just "hey there!... uhhh... so we're headed to blah-blah-blah."

The same principle could fail with drivers.
"OK so what is my name"
"Uhhhhhhhhhhhhh,,,,,, I can spell it for you?"
"Racist!"


----------



## Rejected Driver (Aug 16, 2018)

mbd said:


> You can tell the name and let her give you the destination... that is what I do


I don't get the destination to verify. I have no way of knowing where I'm going...It has been a pet peeve of mine.I don't know where I'm picking up the PAX or where I'm taking them. Just have to follow GPS. One time I didn't even get that. I had to call the PAX and ask where he was!


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> It's happened to me several times now. I ask them their name, and they tell me no, I have to give them their name. I try to tell them that's not how it works, and they try to tell me those are the rules. And then they talk about some woman in the news who was killed by her Uber driver. So tonight it happened again. I said I couldn't give her a ride unless she confirmed her name. She said no, according to the rules I have to give her her name. So I told her I couldn't give her a ride. She said she wasn't getting into the car and asked me to cancel. So I called Uber just to verify and make sure I'm doing this right, and I am. Uber seems to be unaware of this new problem. So I looked up this recent murder and here's what it said:
> 
> *Killing of South Carolina student who mistook car for Uber prompts rideshare-safety campaign*
> "We want every college student in America to take a pledge that says they will never get into a rideshare without first asking the driver, 'What's my name?'" the university president said.
> ...


I don't drive at night, which is probably why I've never given this much thought. Most riders ask me what my name is or address me by my name without asking me what it is first. Most women ask me my name and the smart ones always check my license plate first. I don't see how this is an issue.


----------



## IGotDrive (Oct 8, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> Not the same. I've had someone get into my car with the wrong name. They thought I had said a different name that started with the same first letter. They didn't intend on "stealing" a ride, they were just mistaken. I think you guys are making more out of this than it is. But like I said, make as big a deal about it as you want. I'll make out fine without confronting my rider.


Wow...you live a very friendly, safe existence and I'm not mad at you for that. I think that's what most of us strive for.

In the Northeast, and I believe in some parts of the west coast, there's this thing called carjacking that happens. It's not as prevalent as it once was but still happens.

Also, when I was doing rideshare people would try to steal rides all the time - especially during the weekends when the nighttime venues closed. People would even come up to my vehicle and say "I'm whoever you're waiting for," or would ask me who I was waiting for and say it was them, then offer me cash to take them when they realized I wouldn't bite or didn't believe them.

From reading this thread, I realize it really must be more prevalent in some areas than in others if it's even being questioned. It is very common in the parts of NY where I drove. All pax have to do is say they have a stop and either they can't use the app (like their phone died or something) or someone else got the ride for them. The motivation is a free and probably quicker ride home on someone else's dime.

The only reason that I can see that being hard to fathom is having a somewhat sheltered existence.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Rejected Driver said:


> I don't get the destination to verify. I have no way of knowing where I'm going...It has been a pet peeve of mine.I don't know where I'm picking up the PAX or where I'm taking them. Just have to follow GPS. One time I didn't even get that. I had to call the PAX and ask where he was!


I find the uber app more of a PITA in general. multiple clicks to stop accepting new rides, multiple clicks to find a destination - all while driving? With lyft, it's one swipe to stop accepting new rides, it's multiple clicks to find the destination, but easier than with uber.

I also hate when someone put's in "Joes bar and grill" as the destination, then acts like I should already know where this is.

Or just as bad with the uber app, when on an airport run, the passenger just puts in sky harbor. Like I'm supposed to read their mind and know which airline they are flying. There is more than one terminal people, and they each host different airlines. I've learned to always confirm the airline, so I know which terminal to deliver to.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm lazy about this. I don't always ask for the name. Most of the time it's very obvious I've got the right pax. When necessary, I confirm their name by saying it. "Hi! You're Mary, right?" If they say yes I start the trip and then confirm the destination address. If they confirm both their name and the address and they're the wrong person something is really messed up.

But it's all situational. If I'm picking up at the airport I'm very cautious about getting the right person in my car. If I'm picking up Jane at 3725 Maple Leaf Lane and a woman walks out of the house to my car, I don't bother.


----------



## Antquisha (Apr 12, 2019)

Sooo ... tonight I had my first pax do the "What's your name?" anti-murder strategy after she opened my door. 

Me: You have all my info on your phone right, including my plate and picture? 

Jennifer: And don't you have mine?

Me: *flips on the interior light and then I turn around to face her, quickly deciding I won't cancel because she's visibly nervous and clearly a nice lady (yeah, she's in the car but still trying to verify i'm not a killer)*

Listen, Jennifer, don't let the news make you paranoid. OK?

She laughs slightly ... "I knowwww ... I knowwww."

To make a long story short it ended very well. I found out that her son was actually murdered. And the Uber story really shook her up. I basically told her that one, don't just do what the media says to do. You have many ways to verify and don't need to ask my name. And two, "when it's your time it's your time anyway." Deep. I know. 

But srsly, we had such a nice convo. It's a shame that this incident has ppl so paranoid that they're not even seeing past the fact that the "Demand name verification" advice is totally uncalled for. 

I mean, ppl were asking that now and then anyway and I would simply just answer, but now that it's some kinda pax "rule" i'm gonna rebel if they circle my car for 5 minutes, stare me in the face, then demand I state my name.


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

jiglum said:


> I used to make passengers give me their name too, but after considering it further, if a passenger feels more comfortable with me verifying their name thats cool because then I can turn around and ask them where they are going to verify it is actually the right person. Thats my new protocol


In a big city that would work, but in the small college town I live in the chances are good they are going to the same location... Where all the bars are downtown. Or to the same dorms. My protocol is they verify their name or cancel. If they have a problem they can discuss it with Uber. I had to tell pax last night they say their name or they don't get in.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

RetiredArmyGuy said:


> Haven't had that issue in Pensacola; guess riders are more civilized here. I roll down the window and ask if they are" ", and they ask me if I'm Ed. If they don't ask me, I introduce myself once they get in. While they're putting their seatbelt on, I ask where we're going while I swipe the app. 0% problems.


I am having exactly the same experience. Some are more friendly than others, but I don't care. For you all you they have been just fired from work, or going through a divorce. Whatever. People feel upset sometimes, so you can't expect them to always be happy.



Antquisha said:


> Sooo ... tonight I had my first pax do the "What's your name?" anti-murder strategy after she opened my door.
> 
> Me: You have all my info on your phone right, including my plate and picture?
> 
> ...


You are just being unreasonably difficult. I would take your ride and give you 1 star, and report you as making me upset.


----------



## Antquisha (Apr 12, 2019)

Taksomotor said:


> I am having exactly the same experience. Some are more friendly than others, but I don't care. For you all you they have been just fired from work, or going through a divorce. Whatever. People feel upset sometimes, so you can't expect them to always be happy.
> 
> 
> You are just being unreasonably difficult. I would take your ride and give you 1 star, and report you as making me upset.


Top of the morning to you. I respect your opinion. But I'll handle things my way tyvm. ?


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Antquisha said:


> Top of the morning to you. I respect your opinion. But I'll handle things my way tyvm. ?


I do respect yours, I don't think it is smart though.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

ZenUber said:


> It's happened to me several times now. I ask them their name, and they tell me no, I have to give them their name.


Obviously her name is 'Precious'.

If she says "No, how dare you!" Cancel and move on. 
If she says "Yes!" Cancel and move on.

Life is too short to deal with precious people.

.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Life is too short to have stupid principles. Live easy and make it easy for others.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> I find the uber app more of a PITA in general. multiple clicks to stop accepting new rides, multiple clicks to find a destination - all while driving? With lyft, it's one swipe to stop accepting new rides, it's multiple clicks to find the destination, but easier than with uber.
> 
> I also hate when someone put's in "Joes bar and grill" as the destination, then acts like I should already know where this is.
> 
> Or just as bad with the uber app, when on an airport run, the passenger just puts in sky harbor. Like I'm supposed to read their mind and know which airline they are flying. There is more than one terminal people, and they each host different airlines. I've learned to always confirm the airline, so I know which terminal to deliver to.


The one thing I've learned about airports is: the first thing you need to do is drive to the pin and start the timer. If they tell you they are anywhere other than the pin, you still have to drive to the pin first. Otherwise you could drive around for 15 minutes looking for them, because they don't really know where they are, and not get paid for the time because you didn't drive to the pin and start the timer, and you can't cancel for "no show" because you're not at the pin. Happened to me 2 times - once at the airport, and once at a sporting event. Now, I don't answer any phone calls or messages until I get to the pin. If I can't get to the pin because of where they placed it, I just cancel and move on. Any issues with the pickup are going to be blamed on the driver weather it's our fault or not, and will usually end with less than 5* rating.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

IGotDrive said:


> Wow...you live a very friendly, safe existence and I'm not mad at you for that. I think that's what most of us strive for.
> 
> In the Northeast, and I believe in some parts of the west coast, there's this thing called carjacking that happens. It's not as prevalent as it once was but still happens.
> 
> ...


I've picked up in south Dallas, in the rough parts of Fort Worth, and have never had a problem. Of course, I don't go into a certain area with a pre-judged attitude. I don't suspect anyone, I ask them if their name is ____, and if they say yes, I accept the ride. I don't deviate from the ride, I don't cut the ride short. On a slight occasion, I'll stop at a gas station if it's close, but I ask them to add the stop because I seem to get a ping near the end of a ride on many occasions. I will say this, I've had people tell me that I can look a little intimidating as I'm by no stretch of the imagination a small guy. I honestly think it has a lot to do with how you carry yourself, how you talk to the pax, and if someone wants to "steal" a ride from me, fine I'll take them to a destination that they didn't intend, drop them off in a part of town that they're not familiar with, let's see how well they do.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> You give the pax your name. Then you request the pax name and if it's not a match you can cancel prior to allowing pax entry into your car if you don't like their attitude.


I work graveyards mostly so I pick up from a lot of bars and clubs. When they started this what's my name campaign I realized I had to adjust from asking their name. I started with your method. I'd say my name is Shaun, you should see it there in your app with my picture. May I have your name? People more often than not would still argue I had to give the name. Most often tipsy or drunk it was a pain. So now I just give their name and ask them to confirm my name before I unlock the doors. Works much better now.

When I first started I always just gave their name and half a dozen times they'd say yup then ask to change the address or say they'd put in the wrong one. I'd drop them off and half an hour later I'd see the pay for that ride changed to $0 along with a message from Uber telling me to verify my passenger. Incredibly frustrating. Wish they'd just say "are you Shaun" and I'd Say "yes you must be so and so". Easy peasy.


----------



## Reregirl73 (Mar 22, 2019)

dens said:


> Are you sure we have their name? Many riders use nicknames or who know what...


If they don't know what name is on the account then they didn't order the ride and not getting in my car.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

If they refuse to give you their name, then explain "For my safety, if I release the name, I will need your ID to verify that this is you and not agreeing with the name I say." and if they refuse to give you their ID, then they can get out.

They have our car, color of car, license plate, and our face. We have ZERO information on the pax besides a name.


----------



## Ray_uber (Dec 12, 2014)

ZenUber said:


> It's happened to me several times now. I ask them their name, and they tell me no, I have to give them their name. I try to tell them that's not how it works, and they try to tell me those are the rules. And then they talk about some woman in the news who was killed by her Uber driver. So tonight it happened again. I said I couldn't give her a ride unless she confirmed her name. She said no, according to the rules I have to give her her name. So I told her I couldn't give her a ride. She said she wasn't getting into the car and asked me to cancel. So I called Uber just to verify and make sure I'm doing this right, and I am. Uber seems to be unaware of this new problem. So I looked up this recent murder and here's what it said:
> 
> *Killing of South Carolina student who mistook car for Uber prompts rideshare-safety campaign*
> "We want every college student in America to take a pledge that says they will never get into a rideshare without first asking the driver, 'What's my name?'" the university president said.
> ...


You are absolutely right! I have got scammed a few times someone else jumped into the car trying to get the ride basically for free. As soon as they sit in the car they say I changed my mind I am going to the other destination and I can tell you how to get there. Then I figured out that was the wrong one.


----------



## MinivanMaster (Mar 14, 2017)

Earlier today, I get this email with the subject "Working together to help ensure safe pickups". Uber has responded to the new rules that a college started (compare with real rules: https://help.uber.com/riders/article/how-to-identify-a-driver-and-vehicle ).

So if they really don't want to give their name (so unnecessary, rude), I suppose confirming something they _know _(driver's name, destination) is a good enough verification if they aren't changing anything.



































*A smooth pickup starts with finding the right rider*Aaron, we're committed to your safety, starting with locating the correct rider. Below is information that you may find helpful to ensure smooth pickups.













Steps to help ensure safe pickups*1. Confirming the rider's name*
Riders are asked to find you by checking that your license plate, make and model of your car, and the photo of you match what is shown in their Rider app. Some customers may also want to confirm their ride by asking you:

"Who are you here to pick up?"
"What is my name?"


*2. Having the rider confirm your name*
You should feel free to ask riders to confirm your name, too. Here are some helpful ways to do that:


"Hi, who is your driver?"
"Can you please confirm my name? It should be displayed in your app."

Thank you for keeping safety top of mind.


----------



## Spike72 (Jan 18, 2017)

MinivanMaster said:


> Earlier today, I get this email with the subject "Working together to help ensure safe pickups". Uber has responded to the new rules that a college started (compare with real rules: https://help.uber.com/riders/article/how-to-identify-a-driver-and-vehicle ).
> 
> So if they really don't want to give their name (so unnecessary, rude), I suppose confirming something they _know _(driver's name, destination) is a good enough verification if they aren't changing anything.
> 
> ...


Uh, no. There is a chance there are other drivers with your name and you don't even know the destination until you've started the ride - which, you shouldn't do until you've confirmed their name.

In regards to "changing something", Uber is working on a "code swap", where the rider and driver will swap a code before the ride can begin. Which, will alleviate a lot of problems.

I don't know where this email came from, but it's dangerous. It takes away the one piece of driver protection we have. Drivers deserve some protection as well.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I don't care what Uber puts out or the media puts out before they get in my car there will be some form of verification without me disclosing everyone identity. If the PAX wants my name and me to tell them their name the trip will not start. I'll be happy to tell them their name as long as they identify me as their driver by my name. Or if they ask my name first at that point they have to give me their name.

Uber/Lyft/News Media can say what ever they want, I have my rules.

The code swap is a good idea as long as it is not a pain to use, plus some areas have poor cellular data service so the codes my be delayed. Should be interesting.


----------



## Jude525 (Jul 28, 2018)

Maybe it's because I live in a smaller city and generally work earlier hours, but I've always been comfortable with having them ask me my name and my saying their name in a questioning tone to confirm them. Especially in locations where there are likely to be multiple pick ups, ie the mall. I then confirm the destination before we leave the pick up site. I've had the app mess that up, and I don't want to be trying to have them fix that while I'm already driving. Most passengers don't seem to know how to change a destination, and I sure as heck can't help them and keep my eyes on the road too.

And, yes, the passenger's safety is absolutely on them. What happened to that girl was horrible, but not on us.

When all is said and done, none of this keeps a weirdo with a legit call from getting into my car. My first weekend a woman made a point of "casually" mentioning that she had a gun in her handbag. "Not that you would do anything, but you hear those stories." What stories? The ones where some freak with a gun and a PayPal account kills a poor Uber driver who has been vetted out his a$$? I didn't think of it at the time, but I really should have turned around and dumped her back on her doorstep. I get to feel safe on the ride too.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Jude525 said:


> Maybe it's because I live in a smaller city and generally work earlier hours, but I've always been comfortable with having them ask me my name and my saying their name in a questioning tone to confirm them. Especially in locations where there are likely to be multiple pick ups, ie the mall. I then confirm the destination before we leave the pick up site. I've had the app mess that up, and I don't want to be trying to have them fix that while I'm already driving. Most passengers don't seem to know how to change a destination, and I sure as heck can't help them and keep my eyes on the road too.
> 
> And, yes, the passenger's safety is absolutely on them. What happened to that girl was horrible, but not on us.
> 
> When all is said and done, none of this keeps a weirdo with a legit call from getting into my car. My first weekend a woman made a point of "casually" mentioning that she had a gun in her handbag. "Not that you would do anything, but you hear those stories." What stories? The ones where some freak with a gun and a PayPal account kills a poor Uber driver who has been vetted out his a$$? I didn't think of it at the time, but I really should have turned around and dumped her back on her doorstep. I get to feel safe on the ride too.


I stopped working at night, and stopped working in the city, and haven't had these problems anymore. 
I once found a folding knife and set of car keys in the back. No one claimed them. Weapons are against the rules in an Uber. If I had known, I would have kicked them out from the get go. The fact that your rider announce it, is a red flag. Like it's fun for them to let you know. They're itching to show someone, and ooooh, maybe even get to use it. A wise person would have kept their mouth shut about it.


----------



## Jmac200 (May 13, 2018)

I normally do say hello "name" I am "my name" and then confirm the address. This puts riders at ease. 

If some rider wants to fake being another rider and get dropped off at the address the real rider is going to it seems a counter productive way to travel. They will never get where they want to go and they can't change the drop-off. I think as a true driver you should confirm to the rider their name.


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

Jmac200 said:


> I normally do say hello "name" I am "my name" and then confirm the address. This puts riders at ease.
> 
> If some rider wants to fake being another rider and get dropped off at the address the real rider is going to it seems a counter productive way to travel. They will never get where they want to go and they can't change the drop-off. I think as a true driver you should confirm to the rider their name.
> [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)

I ask the riders for MY NAME , this makes it safe for you and them. Also insures you are picking up the right PAX. They have a picture of you , your name , the car you are driving AND your license plate. We get a name which , A LOT of times isn't thier proper name . I have picked up people with just a letter L or M as the name.

EDIT : I also confirm they Pax name back to them.


----------



## AR_DivaDriver (Oct 3, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> It's happened to me several times now. I ask them their name, and they tell me no, I have to give them their name. I try to tell them that's not how it works, and they try to tell me those are the rules. And then they talk about some woman in the news who was killed by her Uber driver. So tonight it happened again. I said I couldn't give her a ride unless she confirmed her name. She said no, according to the rules I have to give her her name. So I told her I couldn't give her a ride. She said she wasn't getting into the car and asked me to cancel. So I called Uber just to verify and make sure I'm doing this right, and I am. Uber seems to be unaware of this new problem. So I looked up this recent murder and here's what it said:
> 
> *Killing of South Carolina student who mistook car for Uber prompts rideshare-safety campaign*
> "We want every college student in America to take a pledge that says they will never get into a rideshare without first asking the driver, 'What's my name?'" the university president said.
> ...


I cover the name on my phone so riders can't see it, until they give me the correct name- either theirs or the account holder's name. If I give the name, anybody can lie and say Yes.
So you're absolutely right to have the rider give their name. That protects us drivers!


----------



## AR_DivaDriver (Oct 3, 2017)

Nobo said:


> I ask the riders for MY NAME , this makes it safe for you and them. Also insures you are picking up the right PAX. They have a picture of you , your name , the car you are driving AND your license plate. We get a name which , A LOT of times isn't thier proper name . I have picked up people with just a letter L or M as the name.
> 
> EDIT : I also confirm they Pax name back to them.


I want to add that as soon as riders get in, I tell them my name.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

AR_DivaDriver said:


> I cover the name on my phone so riders can't see it, until they give me the correct name- either theirs or the account holder's name. If I give the name, anybody can lie and say Yes.
> So you're absolutely right to have the rider give their name. That protects us drivers!


I do the same. I close the app when I ask their name. For some reason, even the honest ones look at my phone before they say their name. I haven't figured out why that is.


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

I changed my spiel a bit last night. Along lines of 
"Hey y'all, who is paxnamehere? Great to meetcha, can you tell me my name?"

It also seems to be common if Pax says my name before even getting in. I do have that requested on my profile, so I guess they have learned to read and follow instructions.

On a different note, 7p to 7a lat night and not a single belligerent member of the drunken nation graced the rear seat. I did have a young couple fall asleep together while holding each other. 50min trip, 4am, I bet they were tired.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

You can confirm their name and ask them to confirm your name.... not complicated... you're making it bigger than it actually is.


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

There is such a stupid simple solution to this.

All drivers are told to keep their doors LOCKED AT ALL TIMES. Don't let anyone in until they verify who they are. And here's how they do it. Now, all Uber and Lyft drivers have an ID number in the system. Encode and encrypt that ID into a QR code and stick it on the right rear and left rear windows of the vehicle. Rider approached the car and app asks them to scan the QR code. When they do so, their app tells them they have the correct (or incorrect) vehicle to get into. ALSO when they do so, Driver is alerted through a little pop up ribbon at the top of the screen that their rider has scanned in and will now be entering the vehicle, and it is SAFE to unlock the doors.

Driver without a valid QR code, you get no rides. Customer refuses to scan, they don't get in the car.


----------



## Coolkitty1995 (Apr 21, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> It's happened to me several times now. I ask them their name, and they tell me no, I have to give them their name. I try to tell them that's not how it works, and they try to tell me those are the rules. And then they talk about some woman in the news who was killed by her Uber driver. So tonight it happened again. I said I couldn't give her a ride unless she confirmed her name. She said no, according to the rules I have to give her her name. So I told her I couldn't give her a ride. She said she wasn't getting into the car and asked me to cancel. So I called Uber just to verify and make sure I'm doing this right, and I am. Uber seems to be unaware of this new problem. So I looked up this recent murder and here's what it said:
> 
> *Killing of South Carolina student who mistook car for Uber prompts rideshare-safety campaign*
> "We want every college student in America to take a pledge that says they will never get into a rideshare without first asking the driver, 'What's my name?'" the university president said.
> ...


Why can't you just ask them to tell you YOUR name?


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

occupant said:


> There is such a stupid simple solution to this.


Well, one of those words is on the money.

Many of my pax are mates, or employees, or parents, or children of the person holding the phone; who may be miles away.

YOU may want to give up those trips; I don't.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Nick781 said:


> You can confirm their name and ask them to confirm your name.... not complicated... you're making it bigger than it actually is.


My problem is the pax who expect me to give both names.


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

occupant said:


> Encode and encrypt that ID into a QR code and stick it on the right rear and left rear windows of the vehicle. Rider approached the car and app asks them to scan the QR code.
> 
> Driver without a valid QR code, you get no rides. Customer refuses to scan, they don't get in the car.


I can just see members of the drunken nation fumbling with their phones, dirty camera lenses, dirt / water on window, sun faded stickers, etc. And, app has to support QR codes now, or Pax has to have ability to read QR and know what app to use.

Nope. I will just stick to my low-tech name exchange.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

I'll stick with the name exchange also. I don't even read QR codes so I couldn't help them if they needed help with it.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Jmac200 said:


> I normally do say hello "name" I am "my name" and then confirm the address. This puts riders at ease.
> 
> If some rider wants to fake being another rider and get dropped off at the address the real rider is going to it seems a counter productive way to travel. They will never get where they want to go and they can't change the drop-off. I think as a true driver you should confirm to the rider their name.


All they want sometimes is to get out of the surge zone. Free. They can then order a non surge trip home if the real rider cancels or you refuse to take them to a different address from the app. If they get lucky they'll get all the way home free.

Why do YOU need to put THEM at ease but they don't have to do the same?


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> I stopped working at night, and stopped working in the city, and haven't had these problems anymore.
> I once found a folding knife and set of car keys in the back. No one claimed them. Weapons are against the rules in an Uber. If I had known, I would have kicked them out from the get go. The fact that your rider announce it, is a red flag. Like it's fun for them to let you know. They're itching to show someone, and ooooh, maybe even get to use it. A wise person would have kept their mouth shut about it.


So did you consider the keys or folding knife to be the illegal weapon?

South of the Mason-Dixon and in many parts to the north, most men carry a folding knife as it's a mighty useful tool, even in this day and age. Ours are smaller now but our ancestors carried bigger and bigger ones the further back in time you look.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

swathdiver said:


> So did you consider the keys or folding knife to be the illegal weapon?
> 
> South of the Mason-Dixon and in many parts to the north, most men carry a folding knife as it's a mighty useful tool, even in this day and age. Ours are smaller now but our ancestors carried bigger and bigger ones the further back in time you look.


I never said it was illegal. I said it was against the terms of service. A knife is not allowed in an Uber. For somebody who likes to follow the book so close, you sure don't know what's going on.


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> I never said it was illegal. I said it was against the terms of service. A knife is not allowed in an Uber. For somebody who likes to follow the book so close, you sure don't know what's going on.


Semantics. What kind of knife is not allowed in an Uber? Plastic, 6" butcher, dinner? Help a new guy out here, I see it nowhere mentioned.


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

Knife is defined as a weapon. Weapons are not permitted. If it would be confiscated at a court house / airport, Über would probably have issue with it too.


I have been considering upgrading the rear seats in my vehicle. Really like the idea of cooled/heated/ventilated leather. Also got me to wondering just how difficult would it be to put a screen mesh under the leather, and would it work to stun Pax in the a&& if needed (or I wanted).

The only problem I see is with porous leather, I lose my water-resistant against dirt and vomit.


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

krbjmpr said:


> Knife is defined as a weapon. Weapons are not permitted. If it would be confiscated at a court house / airport, Über would probably have issue with it too.


This...^


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Your Bible quotes are all Semantics.

It was a folding knife, with a clip for your belt.


----------



## Pennypate (Dec 17, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> It's happened to me several times now. I ask them their name, and they tell me no, I have to give them their name. I try to tell them that's not how it works, and they try to tell me those are the rules. And then they talk about some woman in the news who was killed by her Uber driver. So tonight it happened again. I said I couldn't give her a ride unless she confirmed her name. She said no, according to the rules I have to give her her name. So I told her I couldn't give her a ride. She said she wasn't getting into the car and asked me to cancel. So I called Uber just to verify and make sure I'm doing this right, and I am. Uber seems to be unaware of this new problem. So I looked up this recent murder and here's what it said:
> 
> *Killing of South Carolina student who mistook car for Uber prompts rideshare-safety campaign*
> "We want every college student in America to take a pledge that says they will never get into a rideshare without first asking the driver, 'What's my name?'" the university president said.
> ...


These riders just don't get it. They know what we're driving...the color of our car...OUR name...OUR PICTURE..and OUR LICENSE PLATE NUMBER....we don't know a GD thing about them. Most of the time they are getting a ride off of someone else's Uber account so the names don't match anyway. Then we get some Einstein not wanting to give up their name. It's about high time UBER makes the riders a little more"involved" in their Uber experience. I understand totally that there are some riders out there with an element of trepidation in getting in a strange car...no more than the us drivers with strangers in our back seat


----------

